# IVF Wales General Chit Chat ~ Part 10



## Fidget

Happy Chatting you in your new home Ladies  


Debs
xx


----------



## popsi

Morning !

Fidget i know we are a load of old chatterboxes in here  , thank you for our new room

Love to everyone... why do mondays come so quickly


----------



## Laura36

Morning  
I'm feeling happy as DH and I have a week off work on leave.  Hurrah!  
He's at the gym this morning so I'm having a relax on the sofa then we'll go out for lunch and some clothes shopping for him this afternoon.

Hope everyone's doing ok today & sorry if I've made you feel bad that you're in work!!!


----------



## kara76

i have poker tonight and to be honest im not sure i can be bothered to go

im gona have to cook food to take and im tired


----------



## kara76

im owed 10 and 3/4 hours in work but could hardly call up today and make sure it was added as ive been off a day and half

hoping they have added it on if not i will have to do it next week

i need it


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls i hope you have all had a nice day today 

I am in a bit of pain with my toe, Last week i knocked it in work on a drawer ouch,
I knocked half of my nail back but not all well the last 2 to 3 days there have been puss coming out of my toenail ugh,Whats the best thing for me to do i have bathed it, Do u reckon  my nail will drop off girls


----------



## Scouse

Emma you need to soak it in boiled water (obv let it cool down first  ) and salt!  But if it doesn't clear up within few days you must see gp as it can/ will travel thro !
Take it easy!

Everyone else ok?

I'm soooooooo tired!


----------



## popsi

emma.. ouch !! that sounds nasty, i agree with scouse salt water is the best and if that dont work hun.. trip to docs sooner rather than later

scouse.. when do you test hun   , how are you feeling x

kara.. good luck in poker hope you win, glad your feeling a little better x

Andi.. how are you today ... any sign of the old witch !! x

miriam.. hows things with you x cant belive how quick your ticker is going up

laura.. enjoy your hols  

everyone else   x

things are ok with me except i am not supposed to be on FF !! i have so much invitation work to to that i dont have time LOL but come on here to do some printing of orders etc and the FF magnet is drawing me into this area... any suggestions why girlies


----------



## Scouse

Addicted to gossip may be   ?

I'm ok ta.............trying not to analyse everything so burying my head and prtending it's not really happening!


----------



## popsi

scouse.. me no NEVER LOL !! .. wishing you lots of   for when your testing hun let us know


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls thank you for the advice   it is bloody sore now   i am boiling some water as we speak,
Hubby told me to so that earlier as well lol but i didnt listen to him    

popsi ~Your not nosey     

scouse ~How u keeping hun ??


----------



## Scouse

Slowly going round the 2ww bend!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not too long now!  Requesting lots and lots of   and   and   and


----------



## ebonie

Aww scouse ill send you loads and loads  
                                                                                      
For you scouse xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ANDI68

Scouse, tired is good         

AF came this morning yay!! ..... Nervous now


----------



## Scouse

Andi      Here we go..........here we go...........here we go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks Emma all gratefuly received!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ebonie

Yay well done andi lots of                    for you as well xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## siheilwli

Go ANDI!!!


----------



## Persia

Hello, we've just become new patients at IVF wales, we're now on the waiting list, looking forward to next year, hopefully our names will pop up and we can suceed in becoming a family.  If the clinic says it's about a year, whats the likelyhood they'd bring it forward??


----------



## popsi

Andi... woo hoo !!! glad she has shown up your on the rollercoaster again love   

scouse.. i will say lots and lots of     for you x

emma.. we never listen to our hubbies lol !! hope your soaking that toe !  

cat.. how are you hun, hope your resting and being  

persia.. sorry not sure about that but wanted to say welcome


----------



## siheilwli

Persia - welcome to a mad lot!   I'm sure someone here will be able to help you with your question. 
Scouse -     
Emma - you poor thing - I had to take off my nail varnish off my toes for the EC, and forgot that I had a horrible black nail underneath - they take ages to go away don't they... unless I have freaky slow growing toenails!
Popsi - how's the form filling going... are you getting excited now?
Laura - did you sneak in a bit of shopping for you?
Kara - good luck at poker if you went!

hugs to everyone
Cat


----------



## popsi

cat.. form filling is going well, yes getting excited off to visit social worker tomorrow now to return them with proof of id etc, all moving on ok so far


----------



## siheilwli

Popsi - That's fab news, everything's moving so quickly for you.
Cat


----------



## ANDI68

Welcome Persia

Seems daft to take your nail varnish off your toes when they cover them with those plastic foot things  

Hope your toe is better soon Em .. ouch!


----------



## Queenie1

welcome persia to ff. sorry i can't answer your question as we are self funding a cycle whilst waiting on the nhs.

andi congrats on af  

scouse


----------



## Queenie1

scouse i read earlier that you are a catholic teacher. is your school in cardiff, i also work in a catholic school


----------



## siheilwli

That's a point about the nail varnish...    But for my first IVF in Hammersmith I remember that all nail varnish must be removed... I think it's for the finger monitors though... can't see them putting those on my big toe!


----------



## popsi

lol.. i did not get the nail varnish thing either  

oh girls i am in here again and not working    

and.. your card is ready will pop it in post tomorrow hun


----------



## ebonie

I have nail varnish on my toes now i need to take it off but it might hurt more lol and i might not like what i see  underneath my varnish lol 

persia im sorry hun i cant answer ur question.Welcome to ff hun


----------



## miriam7

evening ladies ...and welcome to ff persia    im knackered ive been shopping in cardiff and my feet are killing ...andi when do you start jabbs now that af is finally here? emma dont use nail varnish remover that will absoloutly kill!


----------



## KellyG

Evening ladies 

welcome to ff persia

Emma your nail will drop off and then your toe will shrivel up  

Miriam did you buy anything nice??

Hiya to you all ive been sick and now im starving just had some garlic bread but i want somemore


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks for sharing that Kelly

I start tomorrow Miriam

Thanks for doing the card And x


----------



## KellyG

thought thats why this is here...... to share


----------



## popsi

kelly .. i cant imagine how sick and garlic bread go together


----------



## KellyG

lmao garlic bread was after what you doing popsi?


----------



## ebonie

lol thank you kelly uv just put my mind at rest     hope ur sickness wears off soon hun   

Miriam ~will it hurt that much   what else can  take it off with with out pain lol


----------



## popsi

kelly.. supposed to be working but keep finding myself chatting lol !! waiting for DH to come home from work


----------



## KellyG

and waiting for the weekend


----------



## popsi

always waiting for the weekend lol !


----------



## ebonie

what u waiting for the weekend for popsi what happens then


----------



## popsi

no work ems lol !!! and i am visiting our area remember..sooooooo excited lol


----------



## ebonie

Ohh yeah i forgot   what day you coming over this area popsi ?


----------



## popsi

hey em.. check out your profile  

saturday i think


----------



## ebonie

Lol thank you popsi its good  

I believe you have a visitor on urs as well


----------



## popsi

ohh nnoooooooooo i dont like that its a scary hairy one


----------



## ebonie

lol isnt it a good one


----------



## popsi

no !!!


----------



## ebonie

in love ur temper tantrums popsi   they are so funny


----------



## popsi

lol.. no wonder i never taken seriously in this world


----------



## ebonie

i know so funny though bless  

did u drop ur forms off to the sw today ??


----------



## popsi

no rung her this morning and she said to ring about 2pm and pop over, but i was busy till 3.30pm and then rung and she was not there.. but fair play she rung me about 4.20 and told me to pop in anytime tomorrow and she would be there.. so good communication i think considering i did not even ask her to ring me back


----------



## ebonie

Aww that is good communication hun a very good start, u make sure u deliver it tomorrow


----------



## popsi

i will i told my team leader i was popping out before 10am no matter what happens tomorrow    got to show them who's boss lol


----------



## ebonie

whos that ur team leader or the sw


----------



## popsi

lol.. both maybe ! but was thinking of team leader lol


----------



## ebonie

yeah totally agree show them both whos boss  

I notice ur ticker is going down quick


----------



## popsi

i know its scary and exciting  

right girls i off to bed now xxx cya all tomorrow xx


----------



## ebonie

lol ok hun u go and cwtch up to hubbie   dont do anything i wouldnt do  
Night hun  spk tomorrow xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## miriam7

night popsi    kelly good job you were sick before the garlic bread lol ive just had tomato soup im loving it at the moment   emma cant you try with nail polish remover but get ready to soak your toe if it gets under your nail


----------



## ebonie

Maybe i will have to brave it miriam u may hear me screaming from ur house though  

Mmm sounds nice i havent had tomato soup for ages


----------



## kara76

wow you lot talk lol

persia welcome to the madhouse, i would focus on a year hun and if anything brings it forward great. I would also call after a year or 10 months, just to make sure you haven't been lost


----------



## ebonie

Hi girls just posting to tell you all My mother in law passed away this morning   xxxx


----------



## kara76

omg emma 

i am so very sorry

im here for you if you need a chat


----------



## ANDI68

Aww Em, I'm so sorry. Thinking of you all xx


----------



## KellyG

Oh emma im so sorry huni, Thinking of you xxx


----------



## popsi

oh  no emma.. i am so so sorry for you, i am sending me love to you, darren, little J and all your family, its such a sad time, i am here if you want anything at all love, i know what its like


----------



## siheilwli

Em - so sorry to hear your sad news.


----------



## Scouse

Emma just wanted to add my condolencies to you and your family!  Thinking and   for you all X


----------



## ebonie

Thank you so much for ur support girls xx


----------



## miriam7

im so sorry emma ..i hope you 3 are alright


----------



## ebonie

Girls dont stop posting because of me, i wanna hear about ur days


----------



## kara76

aww hun you are such a lovely person


----------



## miriam7

it is quiet tonight ladies hope your all ok   kara you not heard about your biopsy yet then?


----------



## popsi

emma.. your so kind hun  

my day been ok,  went to visit social worker and sorted forms with her, so thats another think ticked off the growing list, think i will have an early night now as only slept about 2 hours last night 

night all


----------



## Laura36

Em I'm so sorry to hear about your Mum in Law.   

I've been feeling sick virtually all day, can't believe it I thought I'd perhaps got away without getting m/s.  Went out for a burger & chips with DH and ate it but really felt sick throughout!  So glad I'm off work this week.

How is everyone? I've not managed to keep up with all your chatting.  

xx


----------



## kara76

no news on my results yet or on my lap date lol ( i wish)


----------



## kara76

oh and i almost forgot ive been watching laps on you tube omfg lol


----------



## popsi

kara !!!! what r u like   `


----------



## miriam7

have a nice sleep popsi .. thats another stepping stone done   kara no cancellations yet then lol... really the whole op o god kara dnt scare yourself!


----------



## kara76

i like to be informed, i watched one ages ago but this one was a little omg brutal lol

mad what is on you tube, i get all caught up and watch things i shouldn't, i gagged at one point lol, doesn't fighten me though im in good hands

my first lap i was sobbing like a baby at hospital and walking to the theatha and then again when they gave me the GA . wonder when i should start calling to see if they are any cancellations lol


----------



## miriam7

i didnt mind i was happy i was going to be unconcious ..it bloody hurt after tho i think they pump you with air to get to your bits and that killed   i would phone in a moth remind them you can do cancellation lol


----------



## kara76

a month i was thinking a week lol

my tube removal hurt but the next lap was fine. i have no doubts this next one will hurt, but then as long as i have morphine i will be ok


----------



## miriam7

looking forward to the morphine aint you   emma hope your doing ok  tonight


----------



## ebonie

Im ok thanks miriam   reading ur and karas conversations lol being a nosey cow


----------



## popsi

kara,. lol at you and your Morphine.. your lucky you can have it i cant i am allergic to it, that makes interesting conversations in hospital .. i.e. oh well how do you know your allergic to it Andrea ... i think they think i am some kind of drug addict lol !!!.. i had it when i had the surgery on my leg lol

emma   to you hun xx

right off to wrk now...


----------



## lola C

Morning all

Emma - I just wanted to say I'm sorry to hear about your MIL.  How are you and your DH? How has little J taken it?  

There is a really good book called "Always and Forever" by Alun Durant and Debi Gliori that is good for explaining death to youngsters - and why it's OK to be sad but it's good to remember the happy times too.  It came in really useful when DS lost his great grandmother recently (aged 99).

Kara - have you been told how long the waiting list is?

Laura - M/S is a good sign - though I will admit I suffered from nausea (sp?) when PG with my DS but was only sick once or twice throughout....mind you I couldn't walk past the fish counter in a supermarket without heaving....

Hope everyone else is well.  I had to phone the clinic this am as I have had some more spotting which I wasn't really expecting...was told not to worry so am going to try and forget about it for today....

Oh, and I started my new job on Monday....just an induction day filling in forms and stuff ....was so done in by the end of the day I was in bed by 9.30pm!!!

Lola xxx


----------



## kara76

lola

ivf can and does mess up your cycle

i was told the trust target is 5 months so i should have a 3 month wait for the start on oct, i just want it done and out the way


----------



## lola C

Sorry - didn't mean to post and run kara.  Three months doesn't seem too long but I know that in the grand scheme of things all the little bits of time add up don't they?  I take it you have your name down on a cancellation list if such thing exists? 

Does that mean you will be able to do IVF again as soon as it's done?

I had a little weep earlier - my friend over the border in England who was also having treatment - well she texted me to let me know it hadn't worked either    - I guess I feel sad for her and also because I know how she feels.  I still haven't had a proper blub about this failed cycle for me....I'm so bl**dy repressed...


----------



## kara76

aww lola

i will be calling about a cancellation list soon and yep ivf can be a month to 6 weeks later 

my bro came over last night and my sil sister is pregnant, she is/was on the pill but because she used antibotics after having her wisdom tooth out it didn't work and now she is pregnant. im sorry but i was/am gutted ffs its my turn

girls i had an apointment with an mp about funding, i doubt i will get any funding for myself but if i can at least hep push it through for others i will be happy

good karma!!!


----------



## heleychamp

Hi Ladies, sorry it's been so long but have just done 23 days straight through at work as one of the other girls left   so been horribly busy! Just about managed to get monday off for hospital....

Hope all of you are well  Emma that's awful hope youre all ok xxx

Well thought i'd better check in today and let you know i'll be starting my FET tomorrow!!! It's taken me a couple of days to get used to the idea  
When i phoned to make my follow up appointment after my ivf the nurse ran through a few dates with me and said i'd probably end up testing right on xmas and after doing my test last time on my birthday(for luck)    i thought sod that it was just too much pressure! So i'd got quiet used to the idea of not cycling until after xmas.
Anyway our appointment was with Debbie(very lovely) turns out my AF havin come on the 19th means we day 21 tomorrow so nothing stopping us and there was 1 space left for ET, i was quiet hesitant but DH was very glad 
I should have tried to work out the dates myself really but just took what i'd been told at face value and set my mind on after xmas, silly i know but i did'nt feel ready to push it anyway, and was quiet happy with that..... but all change again  wish me luck xxx


----------



## kara76

good on ya girl

you stay postive and try and enjoy the ride


----------



## kara76

23 days in work non stop

thats sucks


----------



## Queenie1

hi everyone,

so sorry emma to hear your sad news thinking of you all 

helen do you start down reg tommorrow if so we will be cycling at the same time i start dr on sat.


----------



## heleychamp

Yay a cycling buddy   that's great Queenie

Hi Kara thanx for the support hun, think i'm gonna be half way through down reg before i realise what's going on.... rollercoaster my   it's like mega phobia and space mountain x 10 LOL xxx


----------



## Queenie1

that will be great having someone going through it at the same time, i'm new to all this, so dreading the first injection.

sorry i can't stop and chat off to npt for a curry for my best friends birthday yum yum can't wait.

hope everyone is ok.
chat soon

queenie.x


----------



## ebonie

Ty you girls for your kind words, been a pretty **** day today i think its hitting home whats happened.
Look after ur selfs   emma xxx


----------



## kara76

hunni

im really not sure what i can say and i know words can't take away the pain you and your family are in right now but know im always here for you


----------



## Scouse

Em prayers and hugs X


----------



## kara76

how are you scouse?


----------



## ANDI68

Heleychamp & Queenie .... you're not alone girls. I'm on day 2 of jabs.


----------



## kara76

im excited ive just found out i can watch last weeks holby city on bbc i player.

saddo i know


----------



## popsi

hi girls

kara.. i am sure they will call if they have a cancellation, they not gonna leave theatres empty   

Emma.. big big   for you all, remember i am here for anything at all x

scouse, queenie, laura, andi, miriam, kelly and everyone else.. hope your all ok

sorry not feeling very talkative last few days x


----------



## kara76

popsi

thats fine hun, you don't need to talk

im off to watch some tv and chill


----------



## ebonie

Thank you girls  

You lot can bloody talk  

popsi since when uv been quiet


----------



## popsi

emma.. since someone kept scaring me with spiders   . lol.. only joking hun x how are you how is darren   was it unexpected love x


----------



## ebonie

Well she had been ill shes on oxygen 24/7 but 
she was better lately than she have been for a while
and darren found her on teh floor when her carer couldnt get in so they was shocked but ia rrived five mins later and I was doing cpr with another neighbour but we couldnt get her around we couldnt open her mouth or nothing as she was found facedown on the floor    i cant get it out of my head


----------



## kara76

aww hun

thats so very sad

time heals hun and at the moment its so very raw for you all.


----------



## popsi

you poor love.. you all did all you could to help her love, sadly there would have been nothing you could have done   i know how you feel, but remember what i told you in the email yesterday, you can get there love but there will be many many     along the way xxx


----------



## ebonie

AWW thank you  life is just ****ing **** sometimes


----------



## miriam7

thats so sad emma   you must be in shock prob hit you 2day more ... it sounds like she was already gone so there wasnt much you could do to help    so dnt be hard on yourself ...im thinking of you all


----------



## ebonie

I think it did miriam hit me today thank you


----------



## popsi

Just popping on to tell Emma that my thoughts are with you honey xx could not dash off to work without letting you know


Kara, scouse, miriam, andi, kelly, laura, and all  you lovely ladies hope you have a good day xx


----------



## ANDI68

Emma, it's bound to playing over and over in your head.  You did all you could hun.  

Thinking of you all xx


----------



## kara76

emma mate

thoughts are with you all


----------



## Queenie1

Emma just want to say my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Scouse

Emma sorry not been around much but popped on to see how you are and offer love and support!  

Sorry for not being around but slowly driving mydelf    Not long to go now!
Love to everyone X


----------



## Laura36

When's your test day scouse?  

Emma, you've had such a terrible shock it's bound to hit you for 6 on top of the grief that you'll all be feeling.  Just want to send you a big   .

How's everyone else doing?

Kara - couldn't believe I read you're doing 23 days work non stop!!!  Is that by choice so you can have more time off in one go?


----------



## banksy1

Hi all

Just to say I am sorry for your loss Emma, sending you  

Banksy


----------



## ebonie

Aww thank you girls   we have been a bit better today as we have been busy !!!
Thank you for all your support it means a lot to us


----------



## miriam7

evening ladies...glad your a bit better emm   scouse a few more days to go  wishng you loads of luck


----------



## ANDI68

Do you have a date for the funeral yet Em?


----------



## popsi

hi girls

how are we all, seems like we are all going through a quiet spell at moment not many posts xx 

emma.. glad today was a little easier, it will be like this full of ups and downs but remember its all perfectly normal, and i here for you anytime xx

kara.. hows you matey x

andi.. good luck for tomorrow   x

scouse.. hope your not going too  

miriam, kelly, queenie, banksy, and everyone else xxxx


----------



## Scouse

ABSOLUTELY   

How are you?


----------



## popsi

i am ok, doing a lot of reading adoption books and thats creating lots of   .. bit to be expected  , i cant wait to hear your news when you test, i have a good feeling hun x


----------



## lola C

Hi all

Just wanted to pop in and say Emma I'm thinking of you and yours.  It sounds like you did your best.  Hope you are all coping OK.

Popsi I can understand the tears - I have been reading some of the adoption boards on here.  I had an interesting chat with a friend who is adopted and is very positive about the whole thing and has always been encouraging when I said I would consider it...thing is persuading DH  

Hope everyone else is well...I am off to watch a very gruesome Silent Witness...

Lola XXX


----------



## miriam7

it is quiet on here ... whats happning tomorrow andi are you having a scan already?


----------



## ANDI68

Yeah I have my first follie scan Miriam, this protocol whizzes by


----------



## miriam7

well i hope theres some juicy follies       ec wont be long then ?


----------



## Queenie1

hi andi good luck with scan tomorrow, can i ask what an antagonist protocol is


----------



## ebonie

Hiya girls  
The funeral will be on wednesday morning   we got to sort flowers out tomorrow and bits and bobs and stuff, so will be busy again thank god  if i am busy it sort of stops me thinking so much if u understand me!!

Scouse wishing you loads of baby dust and           for ur testing hun  

love to you all   

good luck for scan andi


----------



## popsi

lola... i read the boards and they are  ,, but the books are much more hard hitting !  , but its good to learn, knowledge is good.. ask kara thats what she always says  , how are you feeling hun x

emma.. at least least you know a date now hun, i will be thinking of you tomorrow, love to you all x


----------



## ebonie

i agree popsi knowledge is good


----------



## miriam7

if it takes your mind of whats happened you keep busy emm ...hope everything runs smoothly   popsi are you definetly on the prep coarse in a month have you had confimation yet?


----------



## popsi

emma.. your so kind for replying hun xx i wish i could give you a real big 

miriam.. yes the official invitation arrived yesterday , so its all real now, told my manager all about it today .. i  <but em you would know that lol> and she was fab .. we are so happy, scared etc lol


----------



## ebonie

Thats fab news popsi mm thats no surprise to see you   your tiny tears  

Thanks miriam it do take our minds of it


----------



## popsi

emma.. you know me too well hun lol ! x i think sometimes i have a little person living in my head turning on the taps lol x


----------



## ebonie

popsi i think u do


----------



## ANDI68

Miriam, My estimated egg collection is the 20th, flip and I've only had 3 jabs so far .. scary!!!

Queenie, antagonist is a short protocol and instead of using suprecur to down regulate you start with stimms on CD2 and then when your follicles are over 12mm (around CD 7) you can introduce the antagonist which stops your ovulation (like what suprecur does but better).  You then take both drugs up to trigger.  I stimmed for 12 days last time so it's a very quick process to get to egg collection.  It involves a lot more scans as the introduction of the antagonist should be when follicles are over 12mm.  I ovulated early on 2 cycles so I did this protocol last time and it was better for me.  I still had to trigger at 34 hours though and took half the Pregnyl dose.

I am a weird one!!!


----------



## popsi

andi.. its good to be weird lol.. who wants to be the same as anyone else


----------



## miriam7

well we are all hoping the weirdness pays off lol  so only 10 days to go that is mad ..so quick! popsi that is great news i bet you cant wait to get on with it now   how you doing emm has jack took it okay ...i suppose hes to young to really know whats going on love him


----------



## ANDI68

Yeah Miriam, it was like a whirlwind last time.  I'm already thinking about my major clean up before my resting period.  As you know girls, I get confined to bed for a few days


----------



## miriam7

you better get cleaning then and get laptop ready lol how long you having of work?


----------



## ANDI68

I've only got 3 days leave but as I work so few hours I actually get 2 weeks off.  I finish next Weds because that's my last day of work every week then I have the Mon, Tues and Weds off as leave, Thurs and Fri are my days off anyway.  I'm supposed to go back the following Mon but I've asked to change my days around that week and start back on the Weds - Fri so I get some extra time off after transfer (please let me get to transfer  )


----------



## popsi

andi.. its good you have some time off it will do you good to relax    and you will get to ET ..PMA !!

sorry no more time for personals i off to change and have soak in bath, i smell of baby sick ... been feeding my friends 6 month boy he is adorable  , me and DH are off for bath time with him in the next couple of weeks (as you know what DH can be like lol)  for evidence for our competency folders ... my friend is fantastic  ,


----------



## kara76

just popped in to say hiya to all

scouse good luck

emma hope your ok mate


----------



## popsi

kara how are you huni x


----------



## kara76

im not bad mate

you?


----------



## popsi

yeah i am pretty good.. glad its friday though


----------



## kara76

im off for the weekend and it seems we might be going to brighton to pick up a car part


----------



## popsi

its nice your off for a change love, trip to brighton sounds lovely, i am off over Andi and Ebonies are to visit my Nephew tomorrow, so that will be nice

my FIL went in for a cataract operation today but found out he has glaucoma, so thats bad news again .. wish things would stop going wrong  

emma.. how are you, darren and j love   thinking of you


----------



## kara76

popsi hun im sorry about your fil

this thread is full of sadness at the moment and i send my love to you and emma


----------



## ANDI68

I'm sorry to hear of your FIL's news And xxx

Had my 1st follie scan today girls, all on track I think.  I had 10 measurable follicles after 3 days of stimms and a few smaller ones I'm praying will catch up. 

Gonna soak in the bath soon ... DH is playing squash so I'm gonna have a pamper.

It's Friday and I can't have a glass of wine    Are most of us indulging tonight?


----------



## Queenie1

sorry to hear about your fil popsi.

weekend in brighton sounds lovely kara i hope the weather is nice for you.

i'm so glad its friday have been so busy this week i can't wait for a lie in.

glad scan went well andi, well i'm not on the wine have decided to give it up whilst i do this cycle.


----------



## kara76

well done andi, im pleased for you as i said earlier when we had our chat

yep vino and lemonade now


----------



## popsi

brilliant news Andi   so happy for you xx  

thanks girls for you kind thoughts,  its not all bad though as they are hoping drops will work for a long while yet so just   thats the case, he is 78 so hoping for him they manage to contain it  

yep i will be having a few glasses i think a bit later, at moment i am reading a book called an adoption diary and it is heartbreaking but wonderful at the same time, so think i will need some alcohol a bit later


----------



## kara76

sounds interesting hun

i haven't got a book to read at the moment boo boo


----------



## KellyG

Hiya girls

emma do you know what type of glaucoma it is? have they given him drops? glaucoma cant be cured but it can be controlled with drops. hope that helps a little. thinking of you huni


----------



## ebonie

Hiya girls thank you for ur thoughts and kind words   

weve been sorting out the arrangments today for the funeral, A bit of a mixture of emotions we were talking about past and what happened when they were kids and what their mum was  like  
And then we would be crying   weird day, but we have picked songs and readings and stuff and flowers ordered, 
kelly hun i think u mean popsis fil is ur brain foggy again   any pics kelly  

popsi~sorry to hear of ur fil news i hope they get better hun with drops  

scouse~Im   for you for tomorrow      

kara enjoy ur trip to get parts for car   

miriam~hows ur bump have it grown since we have seen u last    

andi ~glad ur scan went well today hope the smaller follies catch up prayinging for you      

queenie ~Thank you for ur kind words hun  have a great weekend  

Hugs and kisses to the rest of you    thank you again for your support girls it means
a lot to me


----------



## KellyG

cos i got you on my brain em   will put pics up soon just 4 u. glad the arrangments are coming together, i hope your taking it easy as you are the boys rock and you need looking after 2


----------



## ebonie

Aww thank you kelly   im ok hun i will plod along i havent had a chance to see my family as i havent had a chance to go over there or they havent been here cause i have been out and about, but i have phoned and they have phoned me all the time my mum and dad especially


----------



## miriam7

glad your doin ok emm    hope the drops work for your fil popsi   kelly hurry and get your latest pic up please


----------



## KellyG

you see it




<-----------------


----------



## ebonie

Aww yeah i can see it kelly cute  

Get the charter membership kelly then we can see them bigger


----------



## KellyG

ok i dun it emmmmmmmma


----------



## ebonie

Aww thank you kelly   they are lovely scan pictures hun fabulous   

when ur next scan due??


----------



## popsi

kelly .. thats a lovely picture hun x

emma.. nice to see you about huni, and glad i have no more spiders !!!! .. i was thinking about you lots today


----------



## KellyG

You owe me 4 quid lol only joking   Midwife will ring on tuesday to tell me when she is coming to book me in so scan will be after that spose in 3 weeks, we already want another one right now, just wanna see them wriggling around..... im gonna film it next time


----------



## ebonie

Ok ill give it next time i see you   
Aww that wont be long yeah it will be lovely to video them xx#

How r u feeling ??


----------



## KellyG

Im good thanks got heart burn and im gettin ignored cos the boxing is on. How are you doing? are you off work


----------



## ebonie

Aww bless they say if u have a lot heartburn the babys will have loads of hair   
Thats bloody men for you kelly xxx
Yeah im off work going back next thursday only for one night though so not to bad!!


----------



## KellyG

oh thats ok then at least you can concentrate on your family now huni,


----------



## ebonie

Yeah i don't think i could handle it in work at the moment!!
I'm lucky though they have given me 5days bereavement leave so thats pretty good!!


----------



## miriam7

scan pics great kelly .. i think on your normal nhs scan there 2 mean to let you record it so i didnt ask ..and on my leaflet for 18-20 week one it says no cameras aloud ...tight gits! im not looking forward to heartburn   emm i must be getting bigger because my brothers come home for weekend today i havnt seen him for over month he said alright fatty lol


----------



## ebonie

llol u must be then miriam


----------



## KellyG

miriam bump pics next


----------



## ebonie

I reckon she should as well kelly  get them in ur gallery miriam


----------



## KellyG

do it do it


----------



## ebonie

miriam


----------



## popsi

emma is back and there is trouble again   .. lol


----------



## miriam7

lol i will defo take 1 monday at 14 weeks then take 1 every 2 weeks.. jeff has a few on his phone that he thinks are real funny    are you growing yet then kell seen as theres 2 in there


----------



## ebonie

yes im back for five   popsi


----------



## KellyG

yep miriam you better lol. oh yes i am growing im in maternity wear already and my belly is nice and round


----------



## popsi

em.. its good to see a little peek of the ems we know and love xx good times or bad your still great


----------



## ebonie

AWW thank you popsi   i think cause i am on here talking for a bit, its like life is  normal if u get me im not thinking about other things i can pretend for a while !!


----------



## miriam7

thats good emm you keep your mind occupied its going to be a hard week but we are all here for you   kelly you better get some pics up to then no doubt your going to grow quicker than me


----------



## popsi

ems... sometimes we all need our pretend world hun, its the escape from reality we all need at times in our life, i know exactly what you are going through hun, and the need for some normality xxx.. look out next time i over your way i calling or a coffee mind


----------



## ebonie

lol yeah popsi u can call in for a coffee hun or maybe the nearest pub  

aww thank you miriam ur all so kind to me


----------



## popsi

lol.. EMMA !!!! DH wants to talk rugby with J lol


----------



## ebonie

lol hes rugby training tomorrow lol but he only plays tag rugby so far long long way to go lol 
will ur dh give him some tips then popsi


----------



## popsi

he thinks he knows it all em lol.. he was a flanker and i said FLANKER LOL.. he said you put your head down and smack them one    !! men


----------



## ebonie

lol proper man 
mm i glad u said it a second time popsi i was thinking u said the other word  
lol i wonder when jacks first sin bin will be at what age


----------



## popsi

i reckon 7 LOL !!!


----------



## ebonie

I might sound durr but was u over to see ur nephew last weekend or this one   im a bit lost this week   
mmm that could be right popsi lol


----------



## miriam7

orr bless lets hope jack can pronounce flanker properly lol


----------



## popsi

right girlies.. me and the flanker are off to bed lol xxxx

cya all tomorrow x


----------



## ebonie

pmsl omg can u imagine that   
ok popsi good night hun u go to  be with ur flanker   oops nearly said it wrong


----------



## miriam7

night popsi ... speak tomorrow when x factor is on i cant wait


----------



## Queenie1

kelly what lovely scan pictures well done

emma hope you are ok.


----------



## popsi

Hello

Where are my xfactor mates  

Hows everyone today, its been a nice day we been out most of the day and had lovely lunch out too, so chilling now waiting for the big event and watching SCD

xx


----------



## kara76

im here

waiting for x factor, been a crap day.

rowed, been to hereford, came home


----------



## popsi

kara.. sorry you have had a crap day hun


----------



## kara76

at least its almost time for x factor


----------



## popsi

yes just a few mins, they all look so different though


----------



## kara76

how sad is it that this is the high light of my week!

got to decide when we are going drifting too, its either next weekend or the weekend after


----------



## popsi

i think its the highlight of lots of our weeks if we are honest  

where are you going drifting, OMG  you will miss X factor


----------



## kara76

either somerset next week or santa pod which is near nottingham on the 25th which is lukes 30th birthday, we might get lucky if we go to santa pod and get back to his mums in time lol


----------



## kara76

see you in the break


----------



## popsi

lol..i would go to santa pod then ... cya in 10 !


----------



## kara76

liked both so far

seems much better than other years

got to fit in pee and wine now


----------



## popsi

yes .. liked the last girl the best thou, she was very good fair play

standard much better nobody awful yet !! 

hope your back from your pee and wine


----------



## kara76

wow she was pretty feb

got wine woo hoo

x factor FTW (thats a drift term meaning for the win)


----------



## popsi

lol we got it all hun, wine, xfactor and now drifting too


----------



## popsi

OMG scott is rubbish !!! simon simon what have u done


----------



## kara76

awww poor scot i hope he gets through

naughtie simon


----------



## ebonie

hi girls i have missed bits of xfactor with one thing or other   ill have to catch up properly tomorrow ive only heard them singing and stuff   hope ur all ok


----------



## popsi

hi emma hun, how are you  , how did j's rugby go today


----------



## ebonie

Hiya his training was good they was apssing pretty good   they have got two matches tomorrow under 7s and under 8s   he will be knackered   xxxxxxxxx

Not to bad a day today as we have been up my mil house sorting stuff out ready for funeral, My sil said to me did u know mammy thought of u like a daughter she loved u like one of us


----------



## kara76

glad the training went well

im 100% sure your mil thought of you like that, your very loveable and caring


----------



## popsi

thats a really fabulous thing to say though love, and i am sure that she did think that too, your so kind and special hun x the funeral will be tough but the memories will get you all through, belive me hun I know xx

it was a lovely day over you valley for j's training, hope he wins tomorrow


----------



## popsi

bless this little boy.. he is fab  ...


----------



## ebonie

Thank you girls for ur kind words   im going to be staying up my mil house on tuesday night as she will be there the night before the funeral so me and my two sil will sleep there  
Yes it was a beautiful day for the training im sorry its only now i had ur message popsi  

im on the bow tonight going down nice as well


----------



## kara76

they are not just kind words hun they are 100% true

you are one special lady.

im sure tuesday night will be full of tears and im sure some laughter remember all the happy times.look up and those stars and pick one and that can be her star.


----------



## popsi

kara .. thats a lovely idea xx

Emma.. it will be a night you will always remember and never regret xx


----------



## ebonie

Aww kara thank you so much hun that is a brilliant idea i will do that,Im sure it will be a mixture of emotions,
aww u girls are making me blush lol


----------



## popsi

ems.. its making you blush, but making me


----------



## ebonie

Stop crying popsi   
Right come on girls i need to be cheered up   no more tears tonight!!!


----------



## ebonie

I like her who just sung she is very sultry singing


----------



## popsi

lol  !! i though that would have cheered you up, you always laugh at my tears LOL !!

did anyone have th bottles of lager on offer in tesco 18 for a fiver !!1


----------



## ebonie

No i didnt popsi   damn i missed that didnt i  

never mind strongbow is on offer in the shop by me two flagons of bow for £5.00 not bad,
Not as good as that lager though popsi lol


----------



## popsi

it was mental !! my friend rung me on thursday to say that there were in Tesco so i went and bought 6 boxes lol !! then on friday morning i called again and they were limiting it to three boxes   so obviously it would be rude not to buy them lol ... when i was paying the lady on checkout was telling me that on thursday they had to call security as one shopper had 6 boxes in her trolly and they had run out and she was trying to take more boxes out of anohter shoppers trolly LOL !!!!


----------



## ebonie

omfg   some people are so mad   so popsi whens the party then hun means u got all this drink i think u should throw a party dont forget my invite in the post


----------



## kara76

how did i not know about the beer ....shocking 

i think scott will go and i like him, i like them all


----------



## popsi

em.. your invtite will be in the post  

kara.. i think the 2nd girl band were the poorest, they may go


----------



## ebonie

I didnt know either kara    no good lol

I havent got used to the names yet im trying to but no  good lol

Mm shall i send u my address popsi


----------



## kara76

ah great forgot about them

hope they go


----------



## popsi

just found this in itv website girlies

New format twist unveiled...
11 Oct 08


Song for survival
The X Factor results show has always been a tense half hour of top entertainment - but to add to the drama, tonight's viewers will see their favourite format updated with a brand new twist.

For the first time ever, the acts which receive the fewest public votes must choose an all-time favourite track to perform for the judges; they must sing it while the panel decide whether or not they should be saved. Until this point, contenders have performed the night's rehearsed track again. 

The change is proving popular. After all, it's a fabulous opportunity for the contestants to take fate into their very own hands, showing the public exactly what they - and their voices - can do. 

Each song will handpicked by the desperate contenders themselves, each believing the track they have chosen will give them the best chance of staying in the show. 

Of course, we have no idea yet which contestants will face this final trial in their fight for X Factor survival.

But you can be sure that whoever steps up to the microphone to sing again will put every inch of their heart and soul into a song they know and believe in. 

This track will be known as the Song for Survival. The result of the vote is in your hands. So listen to the performances, and then decide. Who will you choose to save?


----------



## kara76

omfg thats great lol


----------



## popsi

could save scott now


----------



## kara76

i hope so cause he is cute


----------



## popsi

hmm not sure what i think of him tbh !

i like daniel <just dont tell emma lol> x


----------



## ebonie

omg girls how do u know the names 
is daniel the one who lost his wife popsi ??


----------



## popsi

it might me em


----------



## ebonie

lol popsi i now know who ur onabout...  mmmmmm


----------



## popsi

lol... do you really mrs ebonie   ... hows the strongbow hun


----------



## ebonie

going down nice popsi thanks hows your drinks girls


----------



## popsi

very nice.. being posh tonight on the rose  .. lush !!! feel like a few tonight


----------



## ebonie

and me i feel like that as well might need to pop over though for more drink  

kara wat u on hun


----------



## kara76

on cheapo wine and lemonade.....prefect

i feel like a smoke!!!! how weird


----------



## ebonie

have one kara if u feel like one ??
ur just supposed to be chiiling now hun ?


----------



## kara76

i do have a problem
im gona run out of wine!, i have 2 bottles of champagne lol

emma no i better not, makes my throat bad


----------



## ebonie

lol same here i think im running out lol

Mmm dont worry so long as your enjoying it lol
live for the moment kara


----------



## ebonie

its starting


----------



## popsi

kara.. have the champagne i love it  

ems.. hope you dont run out !! that would be a state of emergency

sorry took so long to reply dh kidnapped the laptop


----------



## kara76

how dare he popsi, does he not know laptop nicking is not allowed lol

i now have prawncrackers and wine lol, no more wine after this glass though

might have to let luke make up to me!!


----------



## miriam7

evening ladies ...i will catch up in a moment ive been out and am back just in time for the results


----------



## popsi

PPPHHHHEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## miriam7

lol yep popsi the poor sod had  ****e song to sing so im glad its 1 of the girl groups going


----------



## kara76

im so pleased scott is still in


----------



## popsi

bad lashes have to go .. they awful, girlband were good


----------



## ebonie

i agree with u popsi   home home home


----------



## kara76

yep i agree too


----------



## miriam7

bye... i think it should all be on public vote anyway!


----------



## ebonie

i agree im happy who went tonight


----------



## popsi

night girlies.. i going to switch off now, xx


----------



## kara76

yeah im off too

night all


----------



## miriam7

night girls   emma i will chat on messenger as its only us 2 night owls left


----------



## ebonie

good night popsi good night kara  thankyoi so much   

ok miriam be prepared to get wet with tears cause i feel so sad now


----------



## miriam7

let it out emm prob delayed shock ...youve had a busy week ... thats nice you can say goodbyes to her night before funeral


----------



## ebonie

thank you miriam


----------



## popsi

Em - how are you feeling today sweetie xx  

Kara - how is the hangover  

Andi - hows the jabs going hun x

Scouse - how are things today   

miriam, kellly, laura, banksy, and everyone else xx


----------



## kara76

no hangover but omg i have a cold and my nose is running

off to parents for dinner yum yum oh and wine yummy


----------



## kara76

ive been looking through the catalogue for some new clothes cause im in need as all my old stuff doesn't fit. omg clothes is expensive and i just can;t afford it so maybe i will have to try and loss a few pounds


----------



## kara76

im talking to myself lol

i have man flu


----------



## miriam7

lol im here ...why man flue ..is it deadly


----------



## Queenie1

your not talking to your self i'm here if you want to chat.

sorry to hear your not feeling well. you must be poorly if you have got man flu!!!


----------



## Queenie1

kara didn't you go to brighton for the weekend, or have i got weekends muddled up


----------



## kara76

we didn't go in the end as luke had a case on being a  

it can;t be a cold as i feel too poo, so it must be the deadly man flu


----------



## Queenie1

you must be so ill if you have man flu, dh is confined to bed when he gets it

get lots of rest and lots of fluids in you. a whisky might help


----------



## kara76

if only i had whisky, tea will have to do for now, might have a whisky in work with some honey and lemon if im still the same tomorrow

how long does man flu last, with my dh its a while lol


----------



## Queenie1

with all men it last ages.men 

men are not as tough as us, they would not be able to put up with period pain every month


----------



## kara76

thats for sure

right im gona log off for a minute while im boiling up


----------



## kara76

im still boiling up and really must go soon

ive just booked drifting tickers for santa pod on the 25th oct


----------



## ANDI68

Hope you're feeling better tomorrow Kara


----------



## popsi

Hi 

Just a real quickie .. want to say

Andi .. good luck for tomorrow hun, let me know how it goes x

Kara.. sorry you have man flu, but i have good news for you my DH says its impossible for you to have it as thankfully ladies NEVER get such a horrendous illness  , so hope you get better soon xx

Emma.. how are you feeling today hun xx your in my thoughts

Miriam.. dougnuts sound scrummey  

well feeling a little   tonight but not in a bad way, me and dh were just wondering if our child has yet been born.. its a crazy sureal feeling, been reading some adoption info some good some negative, but we just know whatever happens this is what we want to do, and nobody every knows how their children grow up, natural or adopted, we can only do our very best xx .. sorry waffled a bit there ...

scouse, kelly, laura, cat, banksy, queenie, spooks, sammy and everyone else xx


----------



## miriam7

orr popsi that is mad to think your child could be already born and waiting to meet you .. im sure you will both make wonderfull parents


----------



## Laura36

Popsi, just wanted to send you a   . 

How is everyone today? Kara, are you feeling better?

I'm back in work after a fab week off.  Bit of a shock to the system when the alarm went off.  Just hate work right now!


----------



## kara76

popsi i can understand your thought process but you must try and focus on the now. are you hoping for a child under 3?

girls i still have the man flu and feel proper yuck


----------



## siheilwli

*Kara * - hope you're being pampered hun, plenty of comfort food - mash, cawl, etc!
*Popsi* - you're on another kind of rollercoaster now, but all the negative feelings and positive feelings are all leading you one step closer to your child.  (I sent of for some adoption info last week, not because I'm being ultra negative about this cycle, but because I know that the next step for us will be adoption if this doesn't work).
*CardiffLaura * - wish we all didn't have to work eh?! I'm quite happy in my 2ww cocoon!
*Andi* - hope you're scan's going well today.
love to everyone else
Cat


----------



## kara76

im in work with honey and lemon tea

cat i can understand where you are coming from too but i really hope you get a bfp

still no news on my biospy results, not that im in a rush


----------



## siheilwli

Kara - Should you be in work   with all those germs!?


----------



## Scouse

Well ladies I went back to work today - and didn't even last an hour before the boss sent me home!  
It was 'that look' of sympathy that I couldn't cope with and once those tears started..............      
Anyway trying again Weds.

Kara been looking into immune testing - there must be a reason all theses ''good' embies won't nestle..........hasn't there??
Follow up on Nov 20th so we're trying to 'forget' everythin til then      
Hope you are all well?  
Andi hope tx going as scheduled?
Popsi any news yet?
Pregnant ladies.............all blooming I hope?
2ww all sane  
Emma how are you and the family?
Love to you all X


----------



## kara76

scouse hun

you are better at home while you are so upset

i too agree that there must be a reason as to why, this is why i went for the biospy even though i have tried steriods before i now need answers as to why

im sure you will have lots of questions for them and if you need any help with any of just want me to have a look over them just shout


----------



## siheilwli

Scouse, just be gentle with yourself  .  I always had my my follow ups a while after a failed cycle - treated them as a first consult for next tx! (Does that save money? I always convinced myself it did)
Cat
x


----------



## Laura36

Bless you scouse, you need to take it easy until you're ready to go back to work.  
BTW, when is your birthday, think it's pretty close to mine if it's 6 weeks away.  I'm 28th Nov.


----------



## ANDI68

Been thinking of you Scouse  

I started a new job after the weekend of my second failure, although that was really hard it was somewhat easier than returning to work after my 1st fail because people didn't know anything to ask and give you 'that look'.  Hopefully, you won't get the questions etc when you go back Wednesday.

Who is your follow up with, Janet?


----------



## Scouse

Ype Andi follow up with Janet - but this time doing a 'kara' and going armed with list of questions.  She can't just say 'unlucky' again - not third time!
The staff now all know so altho will be getting the look, they'll know to avoid me!  
Howz it going Andi?
Laura i'm 27th November - how old will you be?  Bet you're a youngster?
Thanks Cat - i hate feeling so 'vunerable' hence going to work today.  But its a fine line - too much time off and i brood and get depressed so need to keep busy!


----------



## popsi

hi girls

thanks for all your lovely comments, it give me the kick up the   i needed ! I have to focus on he good as well as the bad not just the bad like i tend to do, and realise how lucky i am that me and DH are both 100% behind this dream  

cat.. enjoy your reading when it comes, i am hoping you will not need it hun and you get your BFP this time, but its good to have plans, we had decided last time for sure that if if did not work we were adopting and it made the BFN much easier to deal with 

scouse.. sorry you have had a   time hun, its good your home for a couple of days now so you dont have to put a brave face on things, it will do you good, very few people knew about my cycles so when i returned to work it was not too bad as everyone thought id just had a few rest days .. i cope better this way x

kara.. how are you feeling now hun, you need to look after yourself you do to much and are run down, now listen to Aunty And or i be   with you ! x

Andi.. how are you today hun, hope your ok and have been doing something nice x

Laura.. thanks for the  , hope your day went ok, 1st day back is horrible, just think i wont be long and you be havnig a nice long break  

Well took our acceptance form in for the course today, so thats it all booked on now, so 4 weeks today and we well on the road.. and moving along

Right off now DH gone to get an Indian tonight for a treat ... 

And xx


----------



## Laura36

Scouse, I'm not a youngster!  Will be the big 35, can't believe it as I feel about 24 still.

Popsi - indian take out is our favourite treat.  Although we do it so often can't really call it a treat, just too lazy to cook!

DH has gone for an emergency dental appt after work. He's had toothache all weekend.  He goes to a private dentist who charge £70 for hygienist appts (compared to my £14 on the NHS!).  Can't imagine what it'll cost if he needs something drastic like a root canal, argh!!  He just phoned me to say he's waiting for the results of an xray they've just done - sounds expensive already.

We're off to MIL for dinner tonight so no cooking for me, woo hoo


----------



## ebonie

Hello Girls how r u all today sorry for the ones that is feeling down   to you all 

Hello to everyone else hope ur all ok    

Well girls everything is nearly done   just got to wait for wednesday a few little things to do tomorrow  regarding funeral,Thank you girls  for al ur suport over this sad time for us   

Lots of love emma xxxxxx


----------



## Moth

Emma, hope you dh and family are ok, it's such a difficult time. Have been thinking of you all.  

Scouse, so sorry to hear you had a bad day,   maybe it was a bit too soon to go back. I tested on the wed and went back to work on the mon. Only 2 people know in work so it wasn't so bad and i had told them before i went to work as i think i would've been upset if i'd had to tell them face to face.

Got my follow up tomorrow and have a list of 27 questions, not bad for a first failed cycle eh!

Hi to everyone, hope all is ok.


----------



## ebonie

Thank you moth   I hope everything goes ok at your follow up moth,Its good to have a list of questions hun


----------



## kara76

i think questions are so very important for follow ups

ebonie thought will be with you matey and are with you

moth and andi good luck girls

ive just got home and i planned on not coming online


----------



## ebonie

Thanks kara   
You cant keep away from us can you kara


----------



## kara76

luke is looking at roll cages!!

got to go and eat dinner in a min


----------



## popsi

kara... get and cuddle up with a pillow and throw and keep warm young lady ! X

emma.. i know your not home tomorrow night, so i just want to tell you that i will be thinking of you all on wednesday at such a sad time x  

moth.. good luck with your follow up, hope you get some answers to your questions


----------



## ebonie

Thank you so much popsi


----------



## miriam7

scouse you take it easy im not suprised your upset give yourself time to get over it    moth good luck on your follow up you have done well with all your questions ...are you not posting them for us like kara does


----------



## Moth

Thanks girls

I've done my questions, most of them i pinched from Kara and Andi   but have thrown in a load of 'thyroid' related questions for good measure!! Not expecting answers but hope to sort what i will do for my second cycle (seeing as i was only doing one cycle   ) dp not fussed to do another cycle though but i would like to try for a better response with another drug.

Off to bed now, had very little sleep all weekend.

Hope you're all o.k.

xx


----------



## lola C

Hi there

Just popping in for a quick update really.

Scouse - sorry about your BFN  

Moth good luck for your follow up tomorrow - hope it goes well  

Emma - will be thinking of you Wednesday - it sounds like you have some lovely in-laws there 

Kara - are you over that manflu yet? Or are you milking it for all you can get   ?  Hope you are feeling better soon.

I started new job last week - am cream crackered!!!  No other news.  Take care all XXX


----------



## Laura36

Hello, how is everyone today? It's quiet on here, most unususal!


----------



## siheilwli

I know - has broadband gone down all over Wales or something?


----------



## miriam7

well mine is fine lol god i would be so lost without internet i do everything on here


----------



## ANDI68

This made me chuckle today, I have to share it:

Why females should avoid a girls night out after they are married  ....

If this does not make you laugh out loud, you have lost your sense of Humour.

The other night I was invited out for a night with the 'girls.'

I told my husband that I would be home by midnight, 'I promise!'

Well, the hours passed and the margaritas went down way too easily.

Around 3 a.m., a bit loaded, I headed for home.

Just as I got in the door, the cuckoo clock in the hallway started up And cuckooed 3 times.

Quickly, realizing my husband would probably wake up, I cuckooed another 9 times.

I was really proud of myself for coming up with such a quick-witted Solution, in order to escape a possible conflict with him.

(Even when totally smashed... 3 cuckoos plus 9 cuckoos totals =  12 cuckoos  MIDNIGHT!)

The next morning my husband asked me what time I got in, I told him 'MIDNIGHT'... He didn't seem ****** off in the least.

Whew, I got away with that one! Then he said 'We need a new cuckoo Clock.'

When I asked him why, he said, 'Well, last night our clock cuckooed Three times, then said 'oh ****.' Cuckooed 4 more times, cleared its Throat, cuckooed another three times, giggled, cuckooed twice more, and then tripped over the coffee table and farted.


----------



## siheilwli




----------



## popsi

and.. loved the joke have forwarded it to all my girlfriends earlier they loved it too


----------



## kara76

that is a cracking joke


----------



## Cath34

Brilliant joke


----------



## miriam7

so funny reminds me of someone


----------



## ANDI68

Thinking of you today Emma


----------



## kara76

emma 

i hope last night was a special night and today has gone well for you and all your family

thought are with you all

god bless


----------



## Queenie1

hi all,

emma hope today has gone well and my thoughts and prayers and with you and your family. 

kara glad you have got your results hope consultation goes well.

how is everyone


----------



## Scouse

Andi that's the best   I've had for days!

Well ladies I've made a decision............ringing Liverpool clinic to discuss my last three cycles and their immunology testing............Going to see JE on the 20th BUT if she ignores the fact for each of my cycles, on day 5 my body has rejected my embies - suffered incredible pains for three days, af pains throughout 2ww and then got bfn  I know my body and I need to change something.  So if je has no suggestions, or puts it down to 'bad luck' again, we're off for next cycle in Liv!

My parents still live there, so will move back with them for couple of weeks??  
I just know there is no point going again with the same tx as my three failed cycles!


----------



## Queenie1

well done scouse so glad you have made a decision on what you want to do next. i hope you get all the answers you need on the 20th. that sounds like a good idea to try another clinic if je cannot help you

wishing you sucess on your next tx.


----------



## kara76

hun that is great 

don't be put off my the arsey sec Diane when you call the clinic, if you want the info pm me your email address and i can forward it to you

i agree something should be changed and some more tests doing, ive had different tests between each cycle.

have you thought of any to ask for?


----------



## Scouse

Kara I'll text you my email address now and any info would be great!

I haven't yet looked at all the tests except nk cells/ chrom and thyroid but  someone on the thrroid site has said she'll forward a list to me!


----------



## kara76

you could ask for 

1. clotting screen (gp/clinic)
2. hysterscopy (saline scan or 3d might be offered first, i would opted and wait for the hystersopy) (clinic)
3. blood flow scan (clinic)
4. chromsome tests (gp or clinic)
5. uNK Cells (liverpool £480) you can go for more indept immune test but this is one good test, where the other blood tests are taking from the arm not via endo biospy)
6. laparoscopy if you haven't had one

think thats it


----------



## lola C

Hi everyone

It's been rather quiet here lately - hope everyone is OK.

Kara - seeing your post above with recommended questions for follow up - what can you tel me about laparoscopy?  

What is a lapaoscopy (numpty here  )?

and why would you have one?  I have never had one during investigations?  Wondering if I should have or not?

thanks

Lola


----------



## kara76

a laparoscopy is an operation where they put a scope into your abdomin so they can see your ovaries, tubes and womb

i didn't have one til my hydro was seen on a scan and i decided that they should take a closer look


----------



## kara76

scouse hun i haven't had your txt


----------



## Cath34

Ho Lola,

I've had 2 laparoscopy's. They make a small incision through your belly button and also top of your pubic hairline and also a small one to the left and right of your stomach. They use tools to and a camer and a light to observe your pelvic area for disease. I my case endometriosis, scarring and adhesions that form as a result of the disease. If they find it they cut it all away and remove it from your organs ie ovaries, pelvis, and with me bowel also. I had a stage 4! Very severe. I was in theatre for 4 hours and was so swollen I was 16ils heavier coming out of hosp 3 days later!!!!! Fluid from all of the procedure. 
The 1st op I had was basicallly open and close, no removal was done. I have had a hysteroscopy also. They take a sample of your uterues and have a good look around inside for fibroids etc.. I had it done the same time.
Hope this answers yor question a little.


----------



## kara76

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laparoscopic_surgery

don't open if you don't wana see pics, there are 4 little ones

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## lola C

Thanks for that Kara and Cath - TBH it was the picture of the laparoscopic robotic surgery machine was more scary than the body parts!!!


----------



## kara76

you can watch it on you tube lol


----------



## kara76

miriam have you heard from emma? is she ok?


----------



## miriam7

yeah shes doin ok ..i spoke to her late last night she says went as well as it could    be back on after going out


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls the funeral went ok yesterday it was a lovely service but very very sad  
thank you for ur thoughts girls


----------



## kara76

my thought have been with you hun


----------



## popsi

em you and all your family have been on my mind a lot honey x


----------



## kara76

popsi how are you hun?


----------



## KellyG

Emma my thoughts are with you sweetie


----------



## popsi

kara.. i am not so bad other than af from hell has arrived 5 days early   so i am in pain and very pale and tired, but other than that fine lol.. how are you honey x


----------



## kara76

snap but 1 day early going on opk;s


----------



## popsi

why are you using them hun


----------



## kara76

i used them last month just out of interest lol mad i know but this month and last month is the first time this year ive had normal cycle


----------



## ebonie

Thank you girls   im back to work tonight only for one night though then off till tuesday in one way ill be gald to get back but dont know what illl be like when i  see people from work..


----------



## popsi

kara.. your so funny someitmes   x

emma .. nice to have you back honey, good luck with work, take plenty of tissues and get them to make you lots of tea and biscuits xx it will be tough but once done you will be ok   how is darren honey


----------



## ebonie

Yeah so true mm i cant see tea and biscuits   to bloody busy we are...
yeah thats what i though once i go it wont be so bad hopefully and at least i am only in for one night   
ummm darren isnt doing to bad.hes thinking a lot ..
J was  a bit sad and i have been talking to him about what happened on the day as he was outside in the van while the police and ambulance was there darren said stay there thank god but he seen all these people in and out of my mils house, and when i was coming up the road darren was shouting at me to run to try and help hazel so i ran past the van and went in and poor j was in van he must heve been terrified as darrens brother was outside being sick, and it was only when the ambulance had taken over from me that i went outside and seen him in van i feel very sorry for what he must have been feeling at the time i went staright to  van and cwtched him. he told me earlier on that he was very frightened at the time so i explained in a sort of child way what happened, he seems a lot happier after our chat


----------



## popsi

bless him emma.. he must have been scared hun, but children are pretty resiliant and I am sure a cwtch of his Mam and the kind explanation you gave him today will have been enough to put his mind at rest x


----------



## kara76

aww emma that must have been hard for you but im sure you would have explained things to him very well


----------



## miriam7

orrr emm i hope hes ok now you have explained to him what happened


----------



## ebonie

Thanks girls after our conversation yesterday he seems back to him normal self thank god xxxx

What u girls been up to today hope ur all ok and having a good  day lots of love emmaxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Moth

Hiya Emma, glad to hear J is better today, i'm sure your chat has made him feel much better, children like to know whats going on, it's good that you explained everything.  

xx


----------



## miriam7

how are you moth...how did the follow up go?


----------



## Scouse

Just popping on to say hello to you all..........
Emma sory havent offered much support of late but have been thinking and  
Kara thanks for info........now just need the time to ring !

Sorry not been around but really struggled this week in work........ then finally felt calm enough to ring my mum - only to find she'd had an accident, ended up having surgery to repair a 'torn' hand and family kept it from me for 2 weeks so i wouldn't worry!    i knew something was wrong but noone would tell me!  Then felt guilty for being soooooooo wrapped up in this b****** business that i'd neglected her!  

Anyway just got my hair done - gone dark and new cut!
New hair = new beginnings!

Love to you all X


----------



## ebonie

Aww bless scouse i know ur all thinking of me   

Aww im sorry your mum had her accident dont feel guilty hun about neglecting her she wouldnt want u to worry she wanted you to just conventrate on ur self     

Im glad u have had a bit of pampering makes u feel much better dont it thinking of you love emma xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## popsi

hi em

hope work went ok last night  .. just been looking at ********, i think you look thoughtful  

scouse.. thinking of you honey xx

love to everyone else.. i chilling at moment be back later


----------



## ebonie

pmsl did u see the photos then  lol thoughtful   mmmmm 

OK hun speak soon hugs emmaxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## popsi

definately thoughtful hun... stick with that one lol

yes the photos were fab you all looked like you had a great time, when is the wedding em


----------



## ebonie

They have just come back from the dominican on monday, funny thing is we was supposed to have gone im so glad we didnt as we would have been out there  

They are having the reception tomorrow night we are supposed to be going   the thing is he is one of darrens bestest mates so its hard really


----------



## popsi

things happen for a reason Em and you were not meant to go away, maybe pop along for an hour tomorrow love and see how it goes


----------



## ebonie

Yeah maybe i will we will see  

Work was ok i was just pretty vacant in work to much thinking, but its just weird how sort of numb  i feel inside very strange feeling  


How r u popsi are you getting excited for ur prep course


----------



## popsi

your feelings are normal, the empty space inside will get smaller but always be there too x you all have to get used to a different kind of normal now hun, its hard but it can be done  

hmm prep course.. very nervous if i honest be glad when its here and over lol .. not great in group things as me and john are quite quiet


----------



## ebonie

Thats a mega surprise popsi to hear that ur quiet  
you will be fine in the course so long as  ask questions and dont sit in a corner so to speak you will both be fine


----------



## ANDI68

Been thinking of you Em.  It's real soon to be expecting to feel any different than vacant, you have all had a massive shock and loss.  Glad J is back to normal


----------



## ebonie

Thank you andi im so glad that j is better as well poor child  

How r u feeling??


----------



## popsi

em.. we are quiet really, i am the quietest one of this lot when we come out and you cant deny that   lol .. mrs thoughtful  

we will ask questions been reading a few books so have an idea of what it will be like etc.. so going to be brave and go for it lol x... been reading some scary stories on the other sight though and got a bit worried and   but john told me they go to extremes sometime and think of you xx


----------



## ebonie

Aww hun yeah u are quiet yeah so long as u have questions ready but it you will be surprised how u will just go with the flow u will both be fine hun      As for reading other peoples storys   dont get to hung up on other peoples storys some people cant cope with a bbloody goldfish let alone a child, And yes there are some sad storys where its gone wrong but sadly its the same if someone  gives birth to their child the relationship can sometimes go wrong later on in years for one reason or other,What im trying to say is stop thinking that its going to happen to u uv got to be positive   and yes i think u should listen to john, Its not a easy road to go down but believe me it is a fabulous feeling when you have a child living with you and calling u mammy an daddy so keep positive


----------



## popsi

emma.. i will take the kick up the   from you and thank you so much for telling me all that, i need it sometimes   xx so .. are you having a small little grape juice hun


----------



## ebonie

lol yes u do need a good kick up the       no im on the dandelion and burdock tonight need to get of the drink abit lol to much lately of that


----------



## popsi

and who better to do it than the thoughtful one from the photo     .. well i having a wine but not having nothing at all next week on the wagon lol x


----------



## ebonie

lol mm very thoughtful looking aint i   i wish i could remeber what i was looking at ud swear i hated it there


----------



## popsi

lol.. nah your surrounded by your friends and alcohol.. you LOVED it


----------



## ebonie

lol mmm so true we are planning for next year lol should be good   but we maybe going as couples  so sounds good lol


----------



## popsi

couples are good.. someone to carry you home


----------



## ebonie

Yeah so true   poor darren


----------



## popsi

.... or poor emma ... works both ways


----------



## miriam7

mmmm dandelion and burrdock i havent had that for years ...ive seen the pic to emm thats what happens when you comment on them lol   i bet darren would go back to hotel as emma partied night away lol


----------



## kara76

dandelion and burrdock love it


----------



## ebonie

mmm most probably would miriam   hed give me taxi money  

i thought i had my pics on private lol

mine is lovely and cold yum yum lol


----------



## popsi

em you were tagged in an album ... could be why


----------



## miriam7

some of my pics on ******** cant be seen either i think it all depends on the person who posted the pics if there settings are set to freinds only


----------



## ebonie

mm Yeah so true im not sure if mya is on friends only


----------



## popsi

popping in to say    to everyone.. how are we all ?

emma


----------



## miriam7

hiya popsi ive just sat down ready for x factor


----------



## popsi

hello i am here now too.. dh hijacked the laptop    back where it belongs now
wheres everyone else


----------



## miriam7

lol hijacked jeffs the same and i demand it back! i think heal the world is the worst so far tonight


----------



## popsi

they were not that bad tho really.. PMSL at simon's comment about polar bears though lol


----------



## miriam7

i think it was bad song choice for them ... even simons face makes me laugh! it is sooo quiet tonight where are you all hiding or do you all have social lives


----------



## popsi

OMG !!! austin was awful .... not so much him but the way the song was done !!


----------



## kara76

this girl is the best iver seen tonight, missed the first 45 mins


----------



## popsi

well ello kara young lady its good you've joined us   lol.. i was worried about you  hun


----------



## kara76

i stay for a glass of vino at bros lol


----------



## popsi

ok your forgiven lol .. how old is your niece


----------



## kara76

she is 3 today the little monster lol

sil offered her womb again


----------



## popsi

bless her.. 3 is lovely 

your sil must be very kind hun


----------



## kara76

well she must be lol

she is 27 and we have til she is 30 to use her


----------



## popsi

so your gonna consider it then .. not that i am sure you will need to hun


----------



## miriam7

orrr what a nice sil   30 how come is that te set rule for a surrogate ? popsi ..i think rachels song was poop too lol


----------



## popsi

but i think rachel is poop so song goes with her lol


----------



## kara76

not yet

i wana try with my body once all the issues are sorted

she doesn't wana any babies once she is 30!!


----------



## popsi

good girl... dont think of things like that hun, your gonna get there now things are sorted


----------



## kara76

i pee my pants when i do, im kinda looking at things with a fresh start once the op is done in 5 ****ing months


----------



## miriam7

you arnt giving up yet are you kara ....but its a good offer   that was poop to i think hes too young !


----------



## kara76

miriam7 said:


> you arnt giving up yet are you kara ....but its a good offer  that was poop to i think hes too young !


hell no


----------



## popsi

i thought he was ok ..


----------



## kara76

they don't seem as good as they did last week lol


----------



## popsi

i dont agree with artists weeks.. one artist is never gonna suit everyone no matter who they are


----------



## kara76

yeah me too

think i better get i the bath


----------



## miriam7

so true no one can sing like michael jackson! wonder what they will inflict on them next week ..


----------



## kara76

madonna would be quite cool


----------



## kara76

i like ruth


----------



## popsi

i dont really like either of them so not that bothered, dh likes ruth


----------



## kara76

she is kinda sexy lol

my fave is the young blonde girl


----------



## popsi

thats johns fave too.. at the moment mine is laura.. but as you girls know i love daniel.. he is lush and such a nice guy i like the nice people even if they not the best.. i just a big old softie lol


----------



## miriam7

i thought ruth sang puple rain real well ... so glad the girls went lol is your jab done andi ...has anyone txt her to wake her


----------



## kara76

yeah i text andi

i love that song

night all, time for sleeps


----------



## popsi

hi girls.. quiet in here today   hope your all ok 

em.. how are things huni xx


----------



## ebonie

Hiya girls   hi popsi im ok thank you been bsy today with jack and darren with rugby he keeps us on our toes   and we love it   His team won again  

How r u ??


----------



## popsi

hiya em.. i am ok thanks hun, been lazing about today, thats fab news about jack winning the rugby again ! they getting good now   .. glad you had a nice day x


----------



## ebonie

lol they are getting better   bless 
Nice to have a lazy day isnt it pops!!!


----------



## miriam7

so there on a winning streak yet they have only been playing a few weeks ..i bet he was pleased with himself


----------



## popsi

yep i needed it as i have been neglecting my M.E. of late and its caught up with me   so DH has been a star as usual and pampered me today x

miriam .. glad your feeling a bit better honey 

kara. . how are you today, are you looking forward to your drifting next week hun 

scouse.. how are you honey x good luck with your future plans  

andi.. again good luck babe xx

kelly, laura and everyone else hello xx


----------



## kara76

my bloody post was lost


----------



## ebonie

Well what was ur post kara


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls i hope ur all ok on a wet and rainy day   

Im just making a home made cottage pie yum yumm   been eating a lot of crap lately so need to start eating better   and no alchohol   honest lol 

Speak to u all soon hugs emmxxxxxxxx


----------



## miriam7

no alcohol till the weekend you mean   do you put quorn in your cottage pie then and meat for darren and j ?


----------



## ebonie

Yeah darren and jack have meat 
and i make a seperate one for me with quorn yum yum lol
 maybe not till weekend miriam


----------



## miriam7

i will join you on the quorn i need some nice healthy food ...i had stew on the weekend a whole 6 bowls


----------



## ebonie

6 bowls   i dont know where u put it all


----------



## Queenie1

has anyone heared how andi got on today


----------



## miriam7

i have heard but im sure she will be on soon to update you all


----------



## miriam7

how you doing kara ...hope your ok yr a bit quiet last 2 days   good idea pming a mod on other board people have a real tidy list of people


----------



## popsi

hi girls

hows everyone doing, sorry not posted much lately

kara.. how are things hun, bet your still working too hard and doing too much   you need to look after yourself .. are you looking forward to the weekend now.. i bet you are   x

scouse.. good luck with the testin hun, hope you get your dream sooon x

miriam .. how are you feeling, 6 bowls of soup and no burgers.. is this the miriam i know  

emma.. hiya drinking partner  .. are you working tonight x

andi, kelly, laura, and everyone else  

well i just chilling out tonight, work absolutely mental at moment   so really tired x


----------



## ebonie

Hiya popsi   yeah i have work tonight   never mind only in for three nights and then off for 11 days   that will be real good lol

You rest up popsi


----------



## miriam7

it was 6 bowls of stew..theres definetly something wrong with me i have gone off all takeaways lol  11 days off emm you got anything planned ...if we dont have a meet up we can meet and take jack somewhere if u want


----------



## KellyG

emma wanna come over to mine and jack can catch chicken pox


----------



## popsi

emma.. 11 days off.. you have more holidays than the queen !!!! lol


----------



## ebonie

pmsl @popsi and kelly 

ohh have j got chicken pox poor boy  hope he will be better soon 

popsi im half shares in tescos didnt i tell u  

miriam sounds like a good idea hun


----------



## popsi

emma.. ahh now that explains the holidays lol !! 

i am watching Friends.. god i LOVE this show.. they should prescribe it on the NHS never fails to make me feel so good lol


----------



## ebonie

lucky you popsi we have football on here 
and worse luck its frigging man u


----------



## Cath34

Come on girls, you can't beat a bit of Christiano Ronaldo


----------



## ebonie

is that what ur watching cath ??


----------



## Cath34

No I'm actually watching Holby with a tissue in my hand   Iam flicking over to check for Ronaldo now and again  My DH loves Man U so am forced to watch it but he is only home weekends so I can watch what I like Mon-Fri


----------



## ebonie

i love holby my hubbie dont like man u and yet he is watching them   he supports newcastle


----------



## Laura36

There's lots of swearing in my living room as DH is listening to Cardiff on the radio and they are not doing well. Also he's got Man U on the TV!! I'm on FF


----------



## ebonie

omg tv is bad enough laura poor you   wats the score with cardiff hun x


----------



## Laura36

they are losing 2:0 and the other side have only 10 men left


----------



## miriam7

im lucky im watching jamie oliver whilst jeffs out playing footy


----------



## ebonie

pmsl they are having a hiding   poor sods 
u are lucky miriam


----------



## Laura36

I wanted to watch Jamie Oliver  

They have scored now so it's 2:1, mood in the lounge slightly better but they'd better pull their fingers out and score again otherwise DH will be well miserable


----------



## Laura36

Phew, they've scored again so all level.  DH dancing around the lounge, lol.

He gets mega stressed out when it's on the radio, bless him.  

Is the Jamie programme good miriam?  It's the last in the series I think.


----------



## ebonie

pmsl good job they scored  

Isnt annoying when u cant have a programme on u want ?


----------



## miriam7

yeah its ok hes teaching a neighboorhood how to cook at mo ..i could go on here im crap at cooking  lol  sad isnt it that a football game can turn men into boys


----------



## Cath34

I know, they're all the same


----------



## ANDI68

Popsi, Friends is all the show at the IVF Wales recovery area.  Don't you remember


----------



## popsi

andi.. nope did not even see a tv there was only there for about 10 mins lol and spent that


----------



## ANDI68

Aww hun, sorry.  Don't people stay long after IUI anyway?

I was there hours yesterday, thinking about it now I may have been holding people up.  I was in first at 8.20 and didn't leave 'til about 1 pm. I just kept falling back to sleep..... sorry everyone!


----------



## Cath34

Bless you Andi


----------



## KellyG

Haha Andi now you say it i did hear Friends on the tv when i was there. Popsi I have all the series me loves it


----------



## popsi

andi you dont go into recovery for iui.. but after my ec i was only there about 10 mins as was wide awake throghout so they were happy for me to leave straight away


----------



## ebonie

Hello popsi   how r u this morning ??
I hope you have a good day in work


----------



## KellyG

Morning ladies 

Hope you are all well.....


----------



## ANDI68

There's me thinking I was holding up someone's place.  Maybe they were just sick of seeing me then


----------



## siheilwli

Can anyone tell me how they do "natural FET" in Cardiff? Do you have to have scans, if so, roughly how many, and do they give you a trigger, or just go with opk readings?
Cat
x


----------



## heleychamp

Hello Ladies, hope everyones having a nice day 

Cat i think Miriam had natural FET although i might be wrong but i'm sure she'll be around soon to chat 

Andi have you been out and serviced the car this morning LOL 

Popsi,Emma and Kelly hope your enjoying the sunshine, it looks like a nice day out there xxx


----------



## miriam7

cat thats mad you are asking because i was going to ask why dont you try it with your frosties ..i had nat transfer as i only had the 1 embryo left it was the cheaper option (£250) but it worked   i had a trial month first where i had to test for ovulation from day 10 and scan same day i had 21 day progestrone test at my drs ... for the cycle month i only had a scan on day 10 i had ov surge on day 15 which was a monday so phoned clinic to arrange transfer.. as egg would of been released on tue you add 3 days(age of embryo) so transfer was fri..i was very luck that it fell on this day ...i think they can give you trigger shot aswell but i didnt need it


----------



## ANDI68

How do you get your lining thick then Miriam?


----------



## lola C

Congrats Andi on your five embryo's here's hoping  they are top notch ones!


----------



## siheilwli

Miriam, thanks for that, 
that sounds good. I would want progesterone (gestone) support though, and possibly hcg if they'd be willing to give it to me.... so natural with a bit of a twist!!


----------



## ANDI68

This twist thing is getting very popular isn't it .. all the Jamie Oliver recipes have a twist  

I haven't serviced the car today   Heleychamp  ... the timing tomorrow is not so crucial so I can relax a bit.

Thanks Lola x


----------



## siheilwli

Andi - when are they doing the transfer?


----------



## ANDI68

tomorrow at 10 Cat  

When do you think you will use your frosties?  Do you have a follow up arranged?


----------



## siheilwli

OOo     for your 2ww girl!

My follow up is end of November, so I'll ask about when to do FET before then. I want to have an immune consultation in London before then though as well. Covering all bases for our last shot at PG!


----------



## miriam7

my lining was 8.5 on day 10 scan ...i had progesterone aswell but phoned up for them on the monday after transfer so my own hormones must of been ok till then ...im sure they will let you put a twist on it lol


----------



## Cath34

I have noticed that quite a few people seem to be using gestone instead of cyclogest? Does anyone think that this helped them? I'm going to request it I think as I bled far too early after ET


----------



## miriam7

i used gestone on my medicated fet cycle it held of af but didnt get me a bfp! on my nat cycle i used pessaries but didnt start till 3 days after transfer so im not sure if it helps


----------



## popsi

hi girls

how's everyone today hope you all had a good day, whats everyone been up to  

sorry i crap posting at moment ladies, but this week been absolutely mental in work with new system.. (anyone know where i can get a new job lol) and have been shattered when i come home 

i do read and will make sure i make more time for all you lovely friends xx


----------



## miriam7

dnt think theres any new jobs at the moment popsi everyones losing them instead! the only way i can keep up on here is staying on here all afternoon


----------



## popsi

thanks for bursting my bubble there miriam    .. i guess after 20 years and decent pay i would not leave just yet anyway LOL !!! 

how are you feeling ?

em.. are you ok love x 

kara.. your quiet lately


----------



## ebonie

Im ok thanks popsi  

Nope ur not leaving ull lose ur leave and stuff   lol


----------



## popsi

lol... i know em..and my pension and my redundancy if they ever offer it (about 25K lol) !


----------



## ebonie

ur staying put then just going to have cut hrs one day a week  

Omg im sounding so bossy i think its catching


----------



## popsi

lol..ok mammy emma lol.. i will not be giving up work completely as we simply could not afford to especially at the moment with dh job not great, but may cut hours in time yes


----------



## ebonie

glad ur listening to me   
i changed jobs whne i had jack took the allocated time of then went part time much better


----------



## popsi

thats something we will have to see when and if the time comes hun .. i not worrying about that now, will have a year off then go back and assess things depeding on ages granparents etc


----------



## ebonie

Yeah so true as when i went back jack had started nursery and was well and truely settled so it worked out perfect thank god !!

What dates ur course ??


----------



## popsi

start november 10th for 3 mondays


----------



## ebonie

omg   its getting closer   gone so quick havent it !!

are they in the evenings or days


----------



## Cath34

Miriam - when you did your natural cycle were the pessaries cyclogest?


----------



## miriam7

yes they were cyclogest   hated the dam things lol


----------



## Cath34

I thought so. Yeh they're not good are they   It must have been you that Debbie was referring to when she was telling me about a lady who got a bfp from a natural cycle. I find that amazing. Well done you  You must be sooooo happy. xx


----------



## miriam7

apperently the sucess rates are getting quite good for nat transfer ... it goes to show all that was wrong with me was my useless tubes


----------



## KellyG

im weaning off the cyclogest  

Cath debbie always talks about miriam, cos shes a pain lol only joking


----------



## miriam7

pmsl ... you should be fine kelly how are you weaning off i just stopped completley at 12weeks


----------



## Laura36

while you're on the subject of cyclogest, Kelly how did you wean off?  I was thinking of starting from 11 weeks by doing 1 per day then every other day from 12 weeks?  I forgot to ask the clinic when I went for my last scan


----------



## KellyG

i went from 2aday to one a day then one evry other day until my scan. They are quite lenient with the cyclogest me thinks i know other clinics stop at different weeks and one of my ff just stopped at 9 weeks


----------



## ANDI68

I forgot to ask, did anyone ask about the hour change and drugs this weekend?


----------



## Queenie1

yes i spoke to louise yesterday and she said to go with the clock changes.


----------



## popsi

hiya girls

hows everyone doing tonight  

andi.. hope your resting love x

kara.. enjoy your drifting honey x

miriam .. hope your feeling better today x

emma.. 11 days off now chick woo hoo !! then euro disney x

kelly, laura, queenie, banksy and everyone else hope your all ok

as for me i am sooo glad its friday gona have a chill weekend i think, horrible weather tomorrow so clean in the morning then cuddle up with dh in the afternoon and watch the rugby


----------



## miriam7

im good today popsi been out shopping and now settling down with more stew for the night


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks Queenie,

Miriam, more stew .... you ok hun?  

DH has made some stew for today, he's working and still doesn't want me doing stuff, he didn't make it like I would have though but we will see what it tastes like   I may even have to take some tips from him


----------



## miriam7

its certainly the weather for stew ...i have more for tonight    are you on your own tonight then andi ... are you going to watch x factor ?


----------



## popsi

its that time again ladies.. saturday night and the x factor  

hope your all ok x


----------



## ebonie

yes it is that time girls x factor time  
we sound like old people dont we lol


----------



## ANDI68

DH is home now Miriam, Yes X Factor for me too


----------



## ebonie

Well girls what do u think so far then


----------



## popsi

did not like scott really or the young guy owen (i know he dont spell it like that lol)


----------



## ebonie

lol alexandra is good i think really good !!
And ruth is ok to


----------



## popsi

laura is my fav so far.. ruth was much better than last week


----------



## ebonie

Yeah she was
i find ruth have got a good aura ! Very sultry aint she which will appeal to a lot of people!!


----------



## popsi

yes and she looked stunning tonight too.. not like last week she looked like a bag lady dont know what that was all about !


----------



## ebonie

lol i thoughht that as well last week just wasnt nice was it!
It looked as though she was of shooping for the day not a tv show lol
She did look stunning tonight i totally agree!! her dress was lush!


----------



## popsi

it was.. simon was perving over her tho


----------



## ebonie

omg yeah she is simons type definetly i reckon he would def make a move on her and she knows it lol


----------



## popsi

think the ladies are winning hands down on it tonight tho


----------



## ebonie

Austin was good though i thouroughky enjoyed him


----------



## popsi

lol.. a little manic for mac the knife but lots of fun

jls are good too


----------



## ebonie

Yeah they are not bad are they


----------



## miriam7

simons a dirty perv thats why lol austin was much better this week ...jls are doing ok as its defo not there style


----------



## popsi

i think they were fab ! and they looked really cool and grown up


----------



## ebonie

Jls did do well i thought i dont know why they commented on their clothing wat they expect them to wear its got to keep up with age of music if u get me ..


----------



## popsi

i think it was the sparkly flasher macs in the beginning em lol !


----------



## ebonie

mm maybe yeah lol
diana is good isnt she very unusual i like her!!!


----------



## popsi

she is johns fav too 

i dont like rachel dont like her attitude she should be prevlidged to be given a chance after what she been like talking about adoring her children .. what about the ones she not blo0dy got !! rant over lol


----------



## miriam7

i was thinking exactly the same ...going for symathy bout her 2 kids...what about the others who went in to care whilst she was off her face!


----------



## ebonie

U lot still ok   
oops i sent before i realised lol
my bow is going down lovely tonight lol
popsi what u on hun??
miriam u on the juice


----------



## popsi

yes watching xtra factor.. just been   loads at friends and family talking about daniel lol


----------



## ebonie

lol im watching all star family fortunes forgot to turn over  
theres a surprise u crying again hun


----------



## popsi

emma..   how dare you think that lol


----------



## ebonie

lol i cant be doing with sad things i need upbeat things at the moment 
lol so keeping pma


----------



## popsi

good girl.. it was happy sad tho so thats allowed lol ! and you know me   at anything lol


----------



## ebonie

yeah i do know you lol i must be getting tough in my old age dont cry like i used to  
tough nut i am lol


----------



## popsi

lol.. em i know you too well to belive that lol x

whos going then girls ??


----------



## ebonie

Its back on girls get viewing    

mmm its a hard one!!lol


----------



## miriam7

im on plain water i keep feeling dehydrated ... im not sure umm maybee scott or the weird named one jeffs had to go in my mums to watch match of the day lol


----------



## popsi

i sooooo hope its not daniel girls you know what i like lol !! miriam well done honey


----------



## miriam7

what well done on kicking jeff out pmsl   wonder if karas had a nice time drifting today ..i hope so


----------



## popsi

shes had a fab time ! heard from her earlier 

oh my god now my      are big time and i have no shame


----------



## ebonie

oh im glad she had a good time  
why u crying hun ??


----------



## popsi

because of them brave soldiers... its about time we done something for our own people, they deserve so much


----------



## miriam7

orrr popsi i know poor blokes ... the song sounded quite good i thought


----------



## ebonie

Aww yeah that is totally so true it werent till after i sent the message that i realsied what that song was for   i was chatting to darren and on here   it is about time something was done !!!!
I liked the song as well miriamxx


----------



## miriam7

i hope i was right in whos going


----------



## ebonie

lol u might be right now miriam 
get the tissues for popsi if daniel goes


----------



## popsi

girls.. thougt you were my friends


----------



## miriam7

here popsi  just incase


----------



## ebonie

i am your friend heres tissue for you ready but could only find this


----------



## ebonie

miriam we posted exactly the same time the same thing


----------



## miriam7

pmsl thats sooo funyy ..they say great mids think alike   hope u dnt need them pops


----------



## ebonie

lol great minds do think alike thats so mad lol
u ok popsi


----------



## popsi

yes yes i laughing so much


----------



## miriam7

oh i hope he dont go yet   i hope it goes to public vote not judges


----------



## ebonie

I want daniel to stay as scott didnt sing that well at all !!!


----------



## popsi

wooo  hoooo !!!!


----------



## miriam7

yay but scotts gutted poor sod


----------



## ebonie

I need the tissues thats sad


----------



## popsi

you have your tissues girls save them for another day  .. .although i have just had a row of John for crying when dan was through ... and louis crying too was enough for me lol


----------



## ebonie

I know i think that shocked me when louis cried   and then scott


----------



## popsi

aww honey.. it was a very emotional show tonight i have to say, i think its the best lot of finalists they have every had thou


----------



## miriam7

so you did use the tissue lol how many ciders you had emm ...ive done 4 months of no alcohol !


----------



## ebonie

Yeah true but now no more tears  ive had enough of them time 
to o

Ive had about 7 cans going down lovely


----------



## ebonie

lol omg id have to be locked up if i had to o with out alchohol


----------



## popsi

lol.. me too em lol .... 7 cans remind me not to drink with you in rounds !!! i be on the floor lol


----------



## ebonie

How much u had to drink then ? 
i thought u was  a hardenedd drinker


----------



## popsi

lol... 3 ciders and 3 wines lol .. sonot bad


----------



## miriam7

pmsl 7 cans i would be peeing non stop


----------



## ebonie

lol ive had a few peees miriam


----------



## popsi

girls i turning off for the night now xxx cya tommorrow


----------



## ebonie

lol have we frightened you of here hun 
god night have a nice sleep hugs emma xxxxxx


----------



## popsi

lol..not at all. its not sleep i thinking of


----------



## ebonie

ur making me blush lol have a good time


----------



## Scouse

Hi all sorry not been round but really struggled in work and didn't have enough let at end of day to do anything!

I did go out on Wed - A SCHOOL NIGHT  (it was our school clerks leavers do) and had a couple of drinks - but that's all i managed!  What a light weight!  And having wicked headaches every day - so don't know if that's just the drugs leaving my body

Anyway I've decided not to log on, on a Sat night cos you all talking about X factor and I don't watch it and in all honesty have no intention of starting - can't stand it!

I watch Strictly if anyone wants to converse on that?

Miriam you have something much more pleasurable 'growing inside you' than alcohol - and just think of all those hangovers you have avoided!
Emma I 'used' to be a 'hardened' drinker pre tx (I'm a pathetic light weight these days!) but even then I don't think I could keep up with you!  
Popsi you were doing well..............well did you or didn't you?  
Kara if you've gone away have a great 'non ivf' time!!!!!!!!!!!
Moth tried to pm you but 'your box is full'    

Love to everyone else, don't want to carry on cos bound to leave someone out! X

Andi how are you feeling?


----------



## miriam7

scouse your right im definetly not missing the hangovers or drinking ...i suffer real bad ! whens af due so you can book your biopsy?


----------



## popsi

hi girls

just a real quick one.. hope you all had a nice Sunday

i have been chilling out really, went to my mums for a lovely roast beef and yorkshire pudding roast ate too much so came home and cuddled up on sofa and watched rugby .. lazy but lush lol !!

scouse... sorry to hear your not too great hun dont be too tough on yourself its early days yet   and in answer to your question.. maybe, maybe not lol   but probably maybe lol ! 

em.. did J play today hun x hope your ok

andi, kara, kelly, laura, miriam and everyone else  

off to watch strictly come dancing now x


----------



## Scouse

Hi Miriam waiting for ovulation not AF so testing every day as don't know what my cycle is after tx??

Popsi my dh even wanted to 'celebrate' liverpools win over chelsea even tho he's not a supporter!  Any excuse


----------



## popsi

scouse.. cant fault him hun what better excuse


----------



## miriam7

sorry scouse i remember now ..you go 7 days after surge not af    jeff was gutted he supports chelsea


----------



## ebonie

Hiya girls i hope ur all ok this evening?
Popsi no his match was called off   thank god didnt really fancy going out this morning lol

lol hope the rest of you are ok


----------



## popsi

emma yes it was apparently bad weather this morning i did not get up till 11am so dont know   lol .. john and pops were up and about early so i stayed in bed and chilled   making the most of it while i still can


----------



## ebonie

Yeah i totally agree with u make the most of it    
It was a bit of miserable morning anyway lol


----------



## Scouse

Hi ladies just checking how you are all doing!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
I've been training for the first time in 3 years   Now walking like a cross between bambi and john wayne!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ebonie

that funny scouse ul be stiff tonight !!
Good on you for going though hun


----------



## Scouse

ebonie said:


> that funny scouse ul be stiff tonight !


Well all i'm going to sat dh was in bed when i got home ...................and well i wore my glasses again!!!!!!!!


----------



## popsi

scouse.. no idea about the glasses story ,.. but can guess where it leads too   especially with emma involved in the conversation too lol

right girls i got to drag myself away from this bloody pc for a bit as i have to do a years paper work for the silly tax man !!! its gonna be a chore i tell ya .. after this i MUST do it every month  


love to everyone xxx cya later ladies


----------



## ebonie

lol   good job for ur glasses scouse lol
i wasnt even thinking of that either   but it still funny  
popsi i am a good girl im just thinking of scouses eyes   



sorry so long replying i went down the shop


----------



## miriam7

poor popsi burried under a pile of paper   hope it doesnt take you all night  ...im not in on the glasses story either...but im guessing its rude


----------



## LJE

Hi girls,

It's nice to find a page with people having tx in IVF Wales.
I'm due to begin 2nd ICSI attempt before christmas [fingers crossed], have an appointment next week.
Want to get started but it also feels scary!!

Lisa


----------



## Moth

Welcome to the mad thread Lisa.  All the ladies on this thread are quite   but you'll get used to them  

Good luck with your next cycle. I've just had a failed ICSI and am already rattling with all the pills and supplements i'm taking ready for next cycle!

Hope all goes well.

Hi to everyone, haven't been on here much lately, hope you're all doing ok. I've been busy researching info about thyroid problems so i can e-mail a consultant, so am bog-eyed from reading so much. Need to check a few things out before next cycle! 

Hope you all enjoyed your mini-meet. Sorry i couldn't make it, had so much time off last month, am trying not to have any early finishes at the moment! Will hopefully make the next one!

take care

xx


----------



## miriam7

welome to the board lisa   best of luck for your next go    moth ...glad your ok you have been quiet lately ... when are you thinking of having another go ?


----------



## ebonie

Welcome to the boards lisa good luck for your tx   hope to get to know you around the boards  
Moth i hope u have got all the info u want so u can email ur consultant xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cath34

Welcome Lisa, I'm fairly new to the board also. Its good to chat to other people in the same situation though and share the info 

Moth, can I ask you why you are leaning towards the thyroid? Do you have any specific symptoms? Reason I'm asking is I haven't investigated thyroid!!! Hope you dont mind me asking 

Hi to everyone else 
Cheers Cath xx


----------



## Laura36

Welcome Lisa, and good luck with your next cycle  

Morning everyone else, hope you're all doing well.

I still have a horrible cold so am a bit slow getting started with work this morning.


----------



## kara76

welcome lisa

hope you feel at home here


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls  
Hope ur all ok today??

sorry u still have a cold laura   hope ur feeling better soon   

Hiya cath how r u today ?? 

kara how are you today kara ?

well girls i have a leak coming through my ceiling off back bedroom   and thats coming straight through to kitchen so the back wall of  kitchen is now all peeling away, The leak must have started last night, The carpet in the bedroom upstairs is ruined, we was going to have a new one anyway so its not to bad that is going to be our new bedroom as its currently a spare room got job really isnt it, oh well enough of my moaning.
speak to u all later girls hugs emma xxxx


----------



## Laura36

Oh no Em poor you with the leak!  Good job you need to do that room anyway but it's a pain if it's happened earlier than you wanted.  At least I guess you can claim on the insurance for the carpet & getting your kitchen redecorated?!


----------



## ebonie

Yeah i suppose we could couldnt we   ive never claimed of my house and contents insurance maybe i will start now   it is a good job that it hadnt been done already !!


----------



## Laura36

We always claim if it's genuine as that's what you pay all the premiums for.  A few years ago we had a new bathroom fitted and the guy who did it hammered through the floor into a heating pipe causing a leak.  Meant we had the hall, stairs & landing redecorated for nothing!  We were going to do it anyway so saved a packet.....


----------



## ebonie

lol yeah that did save u a fortune didnt it   i think ill get my insurance papers out to look at later, good idea


----------



## ANDI68

Welcome Lisa and good luck for your forthcoming tx.

I'm from Bridgend also


----------



## miriam7

afternoon ladies ...are we all freezing like me ? emma get claming! wheres the leak from ?


----------



## Queenie1

welcome lisa and good luck for your next cycle. 

moth i hope you get all the questions you need to help you on your next cycle.

em sorry to hear about ur leak get onto ur insurance company! 

kara hope your ok

laura sorry to hear you still have your cold 
miriam i will you it is absolutly freezing today.
hi to everyone else


----------



## Cath34

Yes Miriam, I am freezing. Got the heating on quite high!!! Just made a curry, hopefully to warm me up!!


----------



## miriam7

my heating is up on 25 lol  im going for a nice bath see if that warms me up


----------



## Queenie1

cath snap i'm jut about to make a curryw well as soon as i can move away from the computer.


----------



## Jule

Im freezing as well.  Heating on and going to go in shower to warm up.  DH home at 6pm so can get cooking ready for him.  Speak to you later.


----------



## ANDI68

Miriam you said the B word


----------



## Queenie1

dh was due to go to have back op on monday they have now cancelled it till thurs. 
so looks like he won't be able to make ec if i go in on the monday.

really gutted would have really liked him to have been with me.


----------



## Jule

Oh Quennie how awful.  How will you manage will you take someone else.  What will happen with his sperm sample?


----------



## popsi

queenie.. thats sad hun, but imagine you can tell the story in a few years that your DH was not there when your child was concieved    

emma... OH NO !!! you poor poor thing, i would defo contact the insurance hun, thats what we pay these obscene amounts for xxx 

miriam..  yes i am freezing too xx

queenie and cath your curry sounds lovely makes me want it now   my jacket potato and cauliflower cheese dont seem the same lol x


----------



## Queenie1

will have to take my mum with me. dh has already got his sperm sample stored ( just in case this happened)

just really upset that he won't be able to be with me. we knew this could happen but i had hoped it wouldn't.

if i have ec on the monday when would et be.


----------



## Jule

Probably thur.  I had EC tue and ET on Fri.
Im really sorry your DH cant be there.  Its hard enough anyway.  How long will he be in hospital for his back op?


----------



## Queenie1

hosp said he could be home either sat or sun.


----------



## Laura36

Queenie,
sorry to hear that what a pain!  Glad you'll have your Mum with you though. 
You'll have to take your mobile and phone DH as soon as you get back to recovery & update him!

I've been freezing all day too, had the heating on since about 11am.


----------



## Queenie1

cheers.

i have not yet put heating on so think i will go and make my curry that will warm me up.

speak later
bye x


----------



## ebonie

I love this halloween theme we have going on here brilliant


----------



## Laura36

I was just thinking that I don't like the halloween theme!


----------



## miriam7

i like it ! ..wonder if we will get a christmas one too   queenie sorry your hubbys op has been delayed   im sure your mum will take care of you tho   do you think he will be able to make it to transfer ?


----------



## ebonie

I love it as well   
AWw im sorry yr hubbys op is cancelled what a gutter


----------



## ANDI68

Halloween theme is hurting my eyes!


----------



## Cath34

I'm sorry too that your hubby can't be with you for EC.

I'm loving the Halloween theme


----------



## popsi

oh its scary in here girls   ..just as long as there no spiders about .. EBONIE !!!


----------



## ebonie

Im loving it as well


----------



## ebonie




----------



## ebonie

Just fo ryou popsi


----------



## popsi

see there is always one aint there


----------



## kara76

i hate it

my eyes hurt so much lol


----------



## ebonie

Is he scary


----------



## popsi

i am going to say yes..dispited the funny eyes lol. coz if i say no you will look for scarier ones !!! i know you madam


----------



## Jule

Oh my god how weird the screen all orange.  Fun though isnt it


----------



## miriam7

its ok for a day or 2 if it stays this colour i think i will have to wear shades... im getting a headache lol


----------



## ebonie




----------



## kara76

queenie i know you must be disappointed your dh won't be there but your mum will probably be of more use.


----------



## Scouse

Emms you need to get out more..............................   You are naughty scaring Popsi like that!!!!!!!!!  
This orange is a bit hard on the old eyes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Queenie I know its difficult and you'll miss him but you will be great and produce loads of eggs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kara76

just had a look to see if i could find a normal setting and i can't



ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Queenie1

thanks for your reply's girls. don't think he will be able to make transfer cos of the hour journey. never mind must keep positive that at least by xmas his back will be sorted and positive thinking i will be pregnant. 

sorry but i don't like this halloween screen hurts the eyes.


----------



## LJE

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to ask about supplimemts.  
On my first icsi cycle I ate a good diet and took folic acid, are any of you taking any other suppliments? 
should I take or would anything help?  
I'm hopefully starting my next cycle before xmas.

Lisa.


----------



## KellyG

Hiya


I took/take pregnacare, its got everything in it. Hope this helps


----------



## miriam7

same here i take pregnancare you can get them cheaper of ebay


----------



## popsi

hi ladies

are we ready for the x factor tonight


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls hiya popsi   yes im ready for x factor   sad aint we lol
to blooming cold out there to be going anywhere, so we are all in chilling out


----------



## popsi

me too em lol.. i am bathed in pj's, gonna be fed now and then a little wattering i think lol


----------



## ebonie

im bathed and in pjs now to lol j is in bath with darren   and we will all be settled for the night , 
No watering for me tonight though


----------



## popsi

really em   LOL !!


----------



## ebonie

What u shocked at popsi ??


----------



## popsi

lol!! what else other than no watering on a saturday


----------



## ebonie

lol u sound so surprised that im not watering my self


----------



## popsi

lol.. well your usually my watering partner on a saturday hun, it took me by surprise lol x


----------



## ebonie

I think it maybe due to the fact i was a little bit drunk last night so feeling a bit under the weather  
Aww bless ill be ur  pretend drinking partner if you want popsi


----------



## Jule

Well no x-factor for me tonight let me know who gets booted out.  Im off to fireworks display and its freezing, got my thermals on all ready!!
Have good night everyone
Jule


----------



## ebonie

i think u will need ur thermals hun, i just hope it dont rain, 
Enjoy the fireworks


----------



## Jule

Yes me too, ill be coming home if it rains.  
Ive been reading the other threads about your parties last night and your pictures are on ********.  Are you going to put them on here or look at my web address its my ******** account.  Request me to be your friend and i can see them then!


----------



## ebonie

I dont blame you for coming home if it rains,
I am trying to put them in here but i cant do it   i need to resize it to put it in my avatar picture on the left,
I havent put them on ******** yet lol il look for ur address now


----------



## Jule

Ok great im off out now but will look tomorrow.
I must be mad but in this freezing weather after being out tonight my sister and I are doing a boot sale tomorrow morning.  Ill have pneumonia by the end of the week!!


----------



## ebonie

u will be ill  my sister was onabout doing a boot sale tomorrow as well  
enjoy ur night xxxxxx


----------



## ebonie

Wheres it gone >??


----------



## popsi

you can see a photo .. is that you em x

have you seen we have an x facto room


----------



## miriam7

lol well we did   its moved into the proper thread in girl boy talk! im ok popsi not worrying bout call as i dont want an amnio or anything anyway.. ive been blessed getting this far so im not going to risk losing it now


----------



## ebonie

Well come on girls its started,


----------



## miriam7

that wasnt good at all ..i noticed the begining too ...a mess!


----------



## popsi

she was awful !!!


----------



## ebonie

She was crap   
popsi have y seen my new picture on the left hun ??


----------



## popsi

yes its really sweet bless.. who is j with


----------



## ebonie

which picture 
the one now is j on his own well part of him but i think its cute  
the one earlier was me after a few drinks yesterday my facepaint had smudged


----------



## popsi

it looks like there is someone to the right of him hun thats all.. its a really cool sweet photo.. he is a handsome young man ! x


----------



## ebonie

aww i know wat u mean now   yes i took that of us up the waterfalls so its me


----------



## popsi

lol.. see i not completely mental !! its lush hun x


----------



## kara76

omg what a day

luke caught his finger in the pulley of his car and its mushed big time, extensive skin damage and a fracture, he needs to go back on tuesday to see if he needs surgery!!! 

sorry i haven't read back over the thread as i need to cook


----------



## popsi

kara.. glad your home hun, you know how sorry i feel for poor luke x


----------



## popsi

well he was not good either... i kind of prepared myself for daniel to go girls.. will be sad but wont be surprised


----------



## miriam7

o gosh hope it heals ok ...whats the pulley thing he caught it in ! austin was ok 7 out of 10 lol ... i hope daniel dnt go 2 popsi


----------



## ebonie

Omg im so sorry to hear about lukes finger poor sod must be in so much pain  
poor luke       
He was ok but nothing special


----------



## miriam7

what you thinking popsi ?


----------



## popsi

that to be honest he was better than the first 2 and i was surprised ! but all the dancing etc on all the acts is terrible !! brian friedman should be battered he terrible !!!


----------



## ANDI68

Sorry Pops but he has to go tonight.  Scott was robbed last week ....


----------



## popsi

sorry and.. he may well go tonight fair enough, but scott was rubbish and always was ! so i was glad he went LOL


----------



## ebonie

but i do feel sorry for him  
scott had to go last week he wasnt good at all


----------



## popsi

laura is my fav so far.. she has a fantastic voice and looks fab too


----------



## ANDI68

He may have had a rubbish week but I felt he was the better singer out of the two


----------



## ebonie

Laura is good   i like her


----------



## ANDI68

I like Ruth, her Purple Rain was awesome


----------



## popsi

ruth is good too.. i just hope she dresses nice tonight not like the week before last in leggins and tshirt .. she too sexy for that


----------



## ebonie

lol yeah i totally know what u mean popsi   
I like ruth as well, i havent got a favourite yet though


----------



## popsi

its one of the best shows ever i think, there is normally only one or two good ones by the time it gets to tv but there are lots now


----------



## ebonie

popsi what of u was invited to go out somewhere on a saturday would u go


----------



## popsi

em.. yep lol i not that sad lol.. may not see much of the next few shows as its internationals in rugby, or may see them but not remember them lol


----------



## ANDI68

I know what I'd be chosing to watch


----------



## popsi

oh dear lord put the poor boy out of his misery now bless him


----------



## miriam7

well this is s##t the worst so far pmsl


----------



## ANDI68

I know .. I agree.  Do you think the sound is 'different' in the studio!!!!


----------



## popsi

andi.. lol i a rugby gal ! through and through lol


----------



## ebonie

yeah so true popsi 
miriam i think the judges are listening to different stuff to us  
Can we ask what that is andi ?? lol


----------



## ANDI68

What the heck is Louis on about, she got through wearing leggings!!!


----------



## popsi

hmm it was ok but not overwhelmed


----------



## ebonie

Nobody have blown me away yet this week, some are ok but not like wow


----------



## ANDI68

I've not been impressed yet tonight


----------



## popsi

em i agree. i would say diana and laura probably safe ... eoughan (?) was the worse but everyone else in danger so far


----------



## ANDI68

I think it's down to the songs tonight ... not great choices.

Simon has a crease on his lapel, it's annoying me!!


----------



## popsi

i hate all theme week nonsense to be honest, one lot of songs never suits anyone no matter who you are !


----------



## ebonie

She was good i really enjoyed her she is very good


----------



## miriam7

pmsl trust you andi to notice something like that   last 2 acts the best i think tonight


----------



## ebonie

I liked the boys just now that song suited them


----------



## Cath34

Evening ladies  My favorites are Laura, Alex and Diana! I reckon it could be an all girls final!!


----------



## ebonie

Hiya cath how r u this evening hun ??

Mm i think the group could be in there as well   with the girls


----------



## Laura36

Lovely picture of J Em


----------



## Cath34

I'm good thanks 
Yeh they are good fair play, but I tend to think the public always go for soloists in the final, but hey we'll see!!!
How is everyone, good I hope?
How are you jule? Hope you are feeling a bit more positve   
Andi - when are you testing? How are you feeling?


----------



## ANDI68

Will to win


----------



## ebonie

Thank you laura i think hes lush as well


----------



## popsi

em.. we all know he is lush   adorable and handsome xx no denying it huny xx your gonna have all the girls there after him soon i tell ya love x


andi.. yeah i agree lol ..he got an amazing voice


----------



## ebonie

Thanks popsi 
Well whos going girls


----------



## ANDI68

OMFG!!!


----------



## popsi

welli  dont care now !!!!!!! woo hoo


----------



## ebonie

popsi u smiling


----------



## miriam7

popsis happy for night then   i dont care who goes lol


----------



## ebonie

ohh this is a surprise!!


----------



## popsi

i know dont understand it now lol.. i voted for daniel have to admit, hope austin goes to be honest


----------



## miriam7

ok i want rachael out then !  shes had her 5 mins of fame


----------



## ebonie

I dont care who goes but i feel sorry for austin more


----------



## ANDI68

I guess the saddest song will win


----------



## popsi

andi.. yes your right there honey... in a moral way i want rachel to go, but she has the best voice


----------



## Cath34

I'm gutted Austin's gone  I wanted Rachel to go, she really annoys me, talking over people all of the time and she tends to scream not sing most of the time!!!!! Oh well thats the way it goes I guess


----------



## LJE

Hi Girls,

Thanks for your advice on suppliments.

Lisa


----------



## Queenie1

hi all,

em what a gorgeous photo of j he looks adorable.

kara sorry to hear about luke's finger i hope it will be ok 

how is everyone today


----------



## popsi

hi girls

hope you've had a good day.. well i happy watching SCD and Kelly Jones is on there singing he is awesome, 5 weeks yesterday i will be seeing him again !! x


----------



## miriam7

stereophonics? my brother loves them! its been quiet today on here ...hope you are all ok


----------



## ebonie

Ohh i love stereophonics me and darren do one day i  will se them live


----------



## popsi

yep stereophonics.. love them... seeing them for 3rd time in december cant wait  

how are you girlies tonight.. em did J play today ? if so how did they get off


----------



## ebonie

Yeah j played he won 2_1 
15_5 a normal game!!
They was cold though bless!!!
You jammy bugger popsi. If john dont want to go ill go instead of him


----------



## miriam7

im good sat scoffing gravy and chips lol  j and freinds must be getting good emm  good luck for your scan tomorrow queenie


----------



## popsi

excellent result love they doing really good bless them, and yep it was very cold the poor loves 

ok i will tell john but cant see him giving his ticket up for love nor money lol  ! i will be relying on all you to keep me updated on the xfactor in december girls i may not be around much !!!


----------



## ebonie

lol yeah it was cold bless them and bless me  and darren  
They are getting better miriam, I think u need to come up and see them one day playing !!  
Mm say pretty please to john popsi


----------



## miriam7

in this weather no chance lol  you going to be busy in dec are you popsi ?


----------



## ebonie

miriam Il have to tell j what u said


----------



## miriam7

lol bless him dont you dare! im watching hills have eyes ..scary but ive seen it before


----------



## Jule

Nice to see you all enjoyed x factor-love the running commentry.
I had good time in fire works display and it stayed dry-thank goodness.  Very cold doing boot sale yesterday took me ages to thaw out afterwards!!
Saw strictly come dancing last night.  Gutted Andrew out like him.  LOve Kelly and the phonics gutted not seeing them this year-have seen them twice and they are fantastic-enjoy 
Hope everyone ok.  Ive been to GP this am and asked him about funding my drugs for treatment.  He needs to speak to the partners and get back to me so we will have to wait and see. 
Hope you all having good monday in work


----------



## Jule

Just had the phone call off the GP, they wont fund anything-typical, not happy


----------



## heleychamp

Awwww Jule thats rubbish isnt it, as if it's not hard enough, mine said the same  

Hope you're ok huni   Helen xxx


----------



## Jule

Thanks Helen.  Im fine just bit crap that we dont seem to get any help, im in process of writing my letters to mp and am to help with the fight for more funding.
Good luck with your treatment been reading your other thread.  Everything so confusing, when i started this journey i never thought it was going to be as complicated as it has been. If only some people knew what we go through to get pregnant!


----------



## miriam7

thats rubbish another stupid gp surgery... its really not fair


----------



## Jule

I Know its ****!
How you feeling?


----------



## miriam7

im good just absouloutly gutted for laura..even when you get a bfp the worrying never stops


----------



## ANDI68

Good luck with your trip to Liverpool Scouse xxxx


----------



## KellyG

Andi when is otd? or you


----------



## kara76

scouse hunni

good luck an please let me know how is goes


----------



## miriam7

good luck scouse   hope it goes ok


----------



## kara76

i called again about my op date and at least they are being consistant and still saying march for the op, will be called in feb time for a pre op, so maybe i will get that appointment in jan!!!!!

im kinda enjoying the break but would like it to be a little shorter lol

need to buy some vitamin b complex too so that gives me a while to start that

7 weeks til the dreaded crimbo and then time will fly

march op
april recover and post op appointment
may/june ivf
then bfp lol

i better enjoy this break cause the from march on it will be chaos


----------



## miriam7

exactly you make the most of your time out ... bfp here we come        im off out be back on later !


----------



## Laura36

glad I'm not the only one to hate christmas Kara

liking your positive thinking, well done


----------



## kara76

thanks laura

im kinda cancelling crimbo again this year and just getting small presents


----------



## Laura36

I wish I could cancel it too but our families make it a huge deal.  Good plan though.  And small presents are essential so you save your funds for tx.  Better still can you ask for tx vouchers??


----------



## kara76

we always get some money for tx

nieces and nephews get a fiver but i might get them a present this year instead


----------



## kara76

if anyone is sick enough to want to see a pic of lukes finger, drop me a pm lol and i can pm it


----------



## miriam7

where are you all ..enjoying the fireworks?  ive been down my brothers having fireworks with my neices ..they tend to like sparklers the best tho   im all warm in my pjs now ready for some tv viewing lol


----------



## ebonie

im here but im freezing lol been to two lots of displays   but glad to be in now, but got to go to work in a hours time   gutting,
did u enjoy ur display miriam ??


----------



## LJE

Hi,
I'm having a sit down after a manic day in work and have'nt stopped cooking and ironing since I got in.
Lots of direworks going on around us as we can hear them very clearly, our poor cats!!
Lisa.


----------



## miriam7

only had garden fireworks emm as kids are only 5 and 3 lol all 4 of my cats are in safe and warm there not that bothered by noises


----------



## Jule

Glad you enjoyed your fireworks.  I decided to go shopping instead as id been to a display on the weekend.  My poor cats were terrified when i got home.  One was sitting in the kitchen and the other was hiding under a bush outside-bless.
Been to UNI today to get more info about my dissertation, think i made a mistake havent got a clue what the tutors are talking about-what have i let myself in for!!


----------



## kara76

i saw a couple while driving, we had to go and drop tyres at my parents in prep for our drift weekend woo hoo


----------



## Queenie1

well what a week i have had, started on sunday with me tripping over and spraining my ankle. was unable to go to work on monday. i have spent the rest of the week limping around school. class teacher made me go on a walk with the class today even though i walk slow and limp.

then dh went into hospital yesterday at 2pm and i went to visit him at 4pm and around 5.30 was told he could go home due to an infection on the ward and the ward closing and his op being cancelled. so he came home last night and now has to wait for another app to go in which could be a couple of weeks.
only good thing is that he should be able to make ec and et next week. hooray 

to top it all have not felt well yesterday and today, pains around my waist area and slight nausea, and getting stressed and  about ec and et next week. didn't sleep much last night ended up crying to dh at 2am. wish i wasn't such a worrier.


----------



## kara76

aww better he doesn't have it if theere is an infection but what a pain in a way apart from him being able to come to ec

what is worrying you? all of it?


----------



## Queenie1

yes just feeling really stressed and worried about the whole procedure, just wish it was all over with, getting fed up with everything at moment, injections and the pain etc. i'm such a worrier and hate having anything done. 

sorry for the moan should have posted on the feeling down thread.


----------



## kara76

hey you can moan here hun, it hard going through treatment


----------



## popsi

queenie.. i know how you feel honey, we all do on here dont you EVER feel bad for sharing your feelings its certainly not moaning at all   all i can say is i was really worried about ec but it was absolutely fine i promise you, as for et i dont know as never got that far but all the girls are great with it xx

kara.. how are you honey x

emma.. hows things with you too  xxx


----------



## kara76

im good popsi

how are you? 4 days to go wow


----------



## Queenie1

yes it is dh even said today that we should n't do this again as he doesn't like to see me upset and feeling rotten. at the moment i don't no how any of you go through more than one cycle. and at the moment i don't think i could go through this again ( i'm not a very strong person) but if this turns out bfn then i think i will end up saying i want to do it again.


----------



## Queenie1

popsi just saw ur ticker. 4 days wow that has gone really quick. you must be really excited.


----------



## kara76

my poor rex is ill, sick for 2 days, i went to the vets cause he was booked in for a booster jab and asked the vet who gave him pills and a jab for an inflammed belly

he can't have food for 24hours and i feel guilty poor rex

the vet couldn't take his temp as rex went mad and almost bit the vet many times


----------



## ebonie

AWw queenie   im sorry his op was cancelled but its a blessing in a way because of the infection on the ward  Im really glad though hun that he can go with u to e and et, sorry to hear about ur foot           

Popsi ~wow that have come around so quick havent it   U and j will be fine hun believe me  
How r u and dh feeling at the moment 

kara ~How r u hun ?? where u drifting to on the weekend  hope rex is better soon "!! oops naughty rex nearly biting the vets arm  
How is lukes finger 

jule ~im sure u will be fine for disseration hun lol


----------



## kara76

drifting in pembrokeshire for 2 days next weekend woo hoo

100 mph drifting


----------



## Queenie1

oh my god kara that sounds so dangerous.

sorry to hear that rex is poorly hope he get better soon


----------



## kara76

nah its fine

its good bloody fun, not sure i will be doing 100mph initiations though maybe jut 80


----------



## lola C

Hi everyone

Sorry I've not been around for a while - I did pop in over Halloween but it was far too difficult to read the black and orange pages - glad it's back to normal.  I have read back a couple of pages to try and catch up.  

Good luck with your EC Queenie - try not to worry too much (easier said than done I know) - at the end of the day I personally think alot of it is down to pure luck!!  

How is the waiting going Kara - I read further back that you are busy saving the pennies - good for you - do you look at Martin's Money saving tips at all?     Hope the dog is Ok.  And the drifting sounds like fun.  Just the idea of Pembrokeshire sounds fun... 

On the way to school a couple of days ago DS started asking me about the baby thing.  He whispered to me "Do you still say a little prayer mummy?" So I lied and said I did (Perhaps I should start praying!!!) and said to him "Do you?" and he said "Yes".  That's because a couple of years ago he started asking about having a brother or a sister and I told him he'd have to ask God really nicely (I really didn't think it would take so long!!!!)  Silly me!  

On the TTC/TX front - I spoke to DH a couple of weeks ago and he said we could go for another treatment after Christmas.  Originally our most recent treatment was going to be our last so he was against going for another treatment.  So I managed to persuade him but now I feel I'm not so sure I want to go through it all again....why?  I am not sure why....perhaps I am finally managing to be happy with my lot.


----------



## kara76

lola you have time to think about it at least your dh has agreed


----------



## popsi

sorry girls dropped off to sleep after sleepless night last night as was up with popsi as she was sick !! 

Kara honey i hope poor rex will be ok, i bet he is looking at you with sad eyes now wanting his food bless him x

em.. feeling really nervous to be honest you know what i am like lol i am terrified john is nervous lol x

queeine.. yes the time as flown by was almost 3 months ago when ticker went up where has it gone !! x


----------



## lola C

Yes, you're right, I suppose I can think about it and make a decision nearer the time.  I keep meaning to make a follow up visit appointment but I don't know when I'm working after the end of November (ie my shifts) so it seems a bit pointless making and appointment I may not be able to keep.

How are you Kara?


----------



## kara76

popsi why was popsi sick do you think the fireworks upset them?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hello everyone..... 

Queenie   
Sorry to hear DH's op has been postponed - but at least he'll be around with you next week. Everything happens for a reason and it sounds as though you need him taking care of you at the moment rather than you looking after him. Good luck for your appt tomorrow - I'll be thinking of you.  

Cant believe that its only 4 days till your prep course - time certainly does fly when you get on these drugs  Good luck with it. 

Get well soon Rex & Popsi


----------



## popsi

lola.. relax over christmas with your little one then make decisions after that honey xx

kara.. nah she is fine with fireworks as she is a gun dog she has nights like that every few weeks or so when she was a very small puppy she had gastroeneritis <sp> and has a weak belly bless her x but then i am up all night with her as for some reasons its always when john is nights lol

taffy girl .. how are things with you


----------



## kara76

gastroeneritis that what the vet says rex has

luke is giving him some fuss now


----------



## popsi

he will be fine kara.. he has a grown up belly.. popsi was only 6 weeks old and probably had it with the breeder too so was very small and frail, she almost died   but only because she was a baby


----------



## kara76

think he is liking the attention

god can you imagine what im gona be like with kids!!!lol


----------



## popsi

a totally irrational but wonderful mother like me lol


----------



## kara76

pmsl we will be, i can see it

if i see anymore adoption stuff i will send it but im crap at keeping adressess but know your only a txt away


----------



## KellyG

my dog isnt well either, maybe there is doggy flu going around, samson looks all sad bless


----------



## kara76

im kinda worried about leaving him, might ask parents to pop and see him tomorrow


----------



## Queenie1

sounds like there is something going around. sending    to rex, popsi and samson


----------



## popsi

bless rex and samson, popsi is just a monkey who likes to keep her mam up lol ! 

thanks for the adoption things kara, it makes good reading for us and we keep them to show family too so they have a better understanding as its baffling for them sometimes too x  

well i having a hot milky drink now and then an early night as my M.E. is not great as not been sleeping this week due to various reasons stress being one of them  

lots of love to everyone xxxx


----------



## Jule

Cant belive how many posts have been put on here in just a few hours!!
Hopefully all your unwell dogs will only have a 24hr bug and will soon be back to normal.
Quennie-think it was you who was worried about your EC next week.  I was really worried and honestly its no where near as bad as i thought it would be.  I dont remember any pain because i was so drowsy and drugged up.  They told me in clinic that if i was that worried they could give me temazepam for the night before and the morning of EC so if you think you wont sleep and be really stressed it may be worth considering.  Perhaps you could go tomorrow for a prescription.  I had planned to take it but because my treatment was nearly abandoned as i was on the verge of hyperstimulation i forgot to ask.  I was just so excited to get to EC!

Popsi good luck with your adoption.  Its really exciting for you, wont be long and you'll be at the end of the process.


----------



## LJE

Hi Ladies ,

I've been for consultation today to arrange treatment.  Debbie was fab and we've come away from the hospital feeling really positive.  
I was hoping to start suprecur end of Nov but due to my cycle will now be end of Dec and EC/ET Jan.
I am praying   and hoping that it will work this time.
It would be the most fabulous start to 2009.

Lisa


----------



## KellyG

Popsi im sure its adoption week on this morning this week, sorry im only tellin u on friday tho lol


----------



## Jule

Thats great Lisa im hoping for my FET to be in JAn so maybe we will be about the same time.


----------



## miriam7

evening all   lisa at least you can relax and enjoy ..dont think i would like 2ww over christmas!  i have been to dentist  today as i have a bl##dy abcess coming above 1 of my front teeth   i cant have x ray so have been sent home with antibiotics ...i hope they work as dont fancy losing a tooth lol


----------



## Queenie1

miriam sorry to hear about your abcess,
its a pain that you can't have an x ray. i hope the antibiotics work.
how are you other wise.


----------



## miriam7

its not hurting so hopefully i have spotted it early...apart from that im fine   good news that hubbys op was cancelled ..well for you but not him ! any ideas when they will have him in instead?


----------



## Cath34

That sounds nasty Miriam. Take it easy, hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## kara76

miriam ouch huni sounds nasty, im sure the pills will work fine


----------



## Queenie1

yes in a way i was pleased really would like him to be with me. 
all the hosp could say to him ( royal gwent) was that it will be soon, that he is at the top of waiting list. 

its a lovely feeling knowing i'm off for at least 2 weeks.


----------



## miriam7

lt looks like it will be after et then thats good ..you make the most of your time off queenie    you ready for drifting kara


----------



## kara76

nah not ready yet

its next week end so we have abit of time


----------



## Queenie1

whats everyone up to this weekend.


----------



## kara76

im working which is proper poo


----------



## miriam7

o right lol  boooo to work kara!  im having lazy weekend going to have a clean up and sort some clothes out


----------



## Queenie1

sorry to hear that kara. 

think i might do some house work  and organise my self ready for next week. mum and dad have invited us out for sunday lunch   as they still have no kitchen


----------



## kara76

miriam remember to save me any clothes whether is maternity or not lol


----------



## miriam7

i have kara i got 1 lush pair already 4 you ... next low rise ones in short leg! i think my bellys popped this week im going to start growing rapidly now i think


----------



## popsi

hi girls i just done a post and lost it  

miriam.. sorry to hear about your mouth hun glad its not too painful x

kara..   work !! you poor love, how are you feeling x

queenie.. its good that your dh can be with you for ec and et now, but not good he has to wait for the op  

well as for me i am off to pick dh up from work in a bit and collect a nice indian so looking forward to that, then tomorrow will be spent chilling watching the rugby and eating lush food (from M & S) drinking lots and then x factor lol.. then sunday we off to mums for lunch and will be preparing for Monday and recovering from tomorrow lol.. I have bought lovely new clothes for us to wear on Monday and today i bough a nice new leather bag from next, feels like first day at school lol.. but what better excuse to spend


----------



## kara76

miriam cool hun and can't wait to see your expanding belly and have a rub

popsi big week for you next week mate

anyone on the vino?


----------



## miriam7

wheres emma you know she will be   oh popsi monday thats come so quick! dnt you get nervous now im sure you will both be fine


----------



## popsi

girls fancy a laugh !!

IVF Barbie
When Mattel were looking to design their new Barbie, IVF Barbie, they soon realized that there was not one universal Barbie that would accurately portray the spirit of IVF Barbie. So they decided they would come out with a few variations thereof.

Newbie Barbie: Newbie Barbie, also known as BabyDust Barbie is a bright, perky, Barbie, filled with optimism and confidence that IVF Will Work. She is thinner and usually younger than the other IVF Barbies. Her accessories include rose-tinted spectacles, a positive bank balance, healthy insurance coverage and a million questions. Newbie Barbie has lots of other Newbie Barbie friends and they congratulate each other on a job well done. This Barbie only says pleasant, optimistic things and believes that Attitude is Everything. Their motto is Think Positive!!

Pregnant Newbie Barbie: Pregnant Newbie Barbie is the big sister to Newbie Barbie. She is still slim, now with a cute belly. She is proof that IVF Does Work, usually the first time. She also comes with rose-tinted spectacles, a positive bank balance (only very slightly depleted) and total confidence that All Will Be OK. She glows when pregnant and liberally uses baby dust when playing with her sisters, the Newbie Barbies. She comes with Very Cute maternity clothes, a double stroller, and a fully decorated nursery even though she is only just a few weeks pregnant. Her motto is ‘See! Thinking Positive Works!!’. Newbie Barbie and Pregnant Newbie Barbies are great playmates and you can collect them as a set.

Veteran Barbie: Veteran Barbies are not at all related to the Barbies above. Veteran Barbies are the Anti-Barbie. They are a whole lot plumper than the Newbie Barbies, less perky (in boobs and attitude), have grayer hair, a largely negative and over-drawn bank balance, plenty of bruises and marks and a slightly cynical attitude. They are dressed in comfy track pants with elasticated waistbands. Their accessories include a wealth of knowledge of reproductive procedures and protocol, the ability to practically do their own cycle, a snarky attitude, little tolerance for stupidity, a well defined sense of humor, the ability to laugh at themselves, a fondness for wine/beer/crack and a aversion to pineapple, baby dust and Newbie Barbies. This aversion in its more severe form can be allergic and acerbic. Veteran Barbies tend to swear quite a bit (especially when playing in the Barbie House with Newbie Barbies and Pregnant Newbie Barbies) and parental guidance is advised.

Pregnant Veteran Barbie: Very similar to Veteran Barbie, only now with an added dose of neuroses and paranoia. Continuously and obsessively over-analyses every twinge, convinced that the end is nigh. Only buys stroller and decorates nursery when in eighth month. Accessories include disbelief and a sense of not quite belonging, and 10 home pregnancy tests just in case the first one was faulty or the clinic made a mistake with her beta. Pregnant Veteran Barbies have been known to pee on the sticks up until the day before giving birth just to see the two lines.

Celebrity IVF Barbie: Celeb Barbie comes in two versions: Denial Celeb Barbie and Out the Closet IVF Barbie. Denial Celeb Barbie does not play with the other Barbies and pretends not to be an IVF Barbie at all. She drops the IVF part of her name and thinks 'Donor Eggs' is a swear word. She pretends that her twins at age 49 are Natural and she did it all On Her Own. She also claims her boobs are her own and that she has never had a face lift, hence her credibility is not at an all time high. Out the Closet IVF Barbie is the preferred Barbie. We like her.

IVF Ken: Ken is a ******. Sorry to sound so harsh, but besides being a ****** there is very little that Ken does in IVF land. Sometimes Ken administers shots, hands out tissues and occasionally accompanies the Barbies to their Dr’s visits (normally during the first few cycles only), but mostly he is just a ******. If you choose an IVF Ken, then try and get one that also cooks or does DIY. Otherwise just sit him down in front of your Barbie TV and let him know when it is time for him to do his, um, contribution. Mostly the Barbies love their Kens, unless Ken is being particularly insensitive or obnoxious, then he becomes a ****** in all senses of the word. Some IVF Barbies don’t even have a Ken and they do just fine. If you do find a good Ken, hang on to him, don’t swap him with your other friends.

RE Ken : RE Ken (RE = Reproductive Endocrinologist) is the all knowing, all seeing Ken. He might be a ******, or not, but here we are talking about being a ****** in the figurative sense. He could also be very nice. He may call you by your first name but you may only call him Doctor. His accessories are many and wonderful. He comes with a zooty new car (normally very expensive), a smart house, a very healthy bank balance and a holiday home or two. RE Ken knows every thing and is considered second only to God. Some RE Kens are kind, some are not. They are all rich. Ken’s office is filled with fun toys like ultra sound machines, dildo like probes, waiting rooms filled with the different types of Barbies (some annoyingly come with miniature Barbies or Kens en tow), medicines, procedures rooms etc. RE Ken also comes with a free Nurse (Ratchet) Barbie, who will not return your calls, will hand out annoying platitudes and generally add to your frustration levels. When purchasing RE Ken you will get Ultrasound Ken and BloodDrawer Ken. Unfortunately they come as a package deal and you are not able to get RE Ken without them, they aren’t as much fun. However, you will need a RE Ken if you are going to play the IVF Barbie game.

Mattel foresee a big demand for these Barbies and say that for extra fun and lively interaction, collect the full set of IVF Barbies, put them in the Barbie house together and see the sparks fly.


----------



## Shellebell

new home this way ladies 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=165836.0


----------

